# Questa benedetta fedeltà



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2013)

*Questa benedetta fedeltà*

Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ora non mi capita perché il mio compagno sta passando un momento difficile, e, quando lui è triste, pur rimanendo una ragazzina cresciuta che è egocentrica, infantile e bisognosa di attenzioni, anche io lo sono, triste, e non riuscirei mai a tradirlo.

In condizioni normali, si, la vedo un po' una rinuncia. Ma solo perché vorrei mettere qualche tacca in più alle poche che ho. In questo il mio sarebbe più un tradimento maschile.

Se scopiamo molto, la voglia di tradire diminuisce sensibilmente.

Non lo so se è un problema di ormoni o ho la testa bacata.


----------



## tesla (2 Ottobre 2013)

mi è capitato e mi sono mangiata le mani per dieci anni.
è una rinuncia di testa naturalmente, una roba da eroina dei cartoni animati giapponesi che si immola sfasciandosi contro un'astronave aliena per salvare l'umanità, un gesto eroico e biblico da tramandare ai posteri durante freddi pleniluni.
al tempo la pensavo così.
anche adesso la penso così, ma biecamente solo se fossi molto innamorata.
gli eventi mi hanno un po' cambiata a onor del vero, quindi forse non lo rifarei.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2013)

Certo che è una rinuncia. Ma non è quella di un monaco che sceglie di abbandonare tutto. E' la rinuncia di qualcosa a fronte di ciò che già si ha. Ma detta così pare semplice, e invece non lo è affatto. Non siamo una sequenza di comandi ordinati da eseguire in serie. Anche se in buona parte sono stato educato così. E ora, che la mia educazione è stata distrutta e invalidata, ho imparato qualcosa di vero.


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

dipende, ci sono rinunce dolorose e altre indolori, dipende a mio avviso solo dalla testa.
se parte la testa diventa assai doloroso negare a me stesso un piacere a prescindere


----------



## Anais (2 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi è capitato e mi sono mangiata le mani per dieci anni.
> è una rinuncia di testa naturalmente, una roba da eroina dei cartoni animati giapponesi che si immola sfasciandosi contro un'astronave aliena per salvare l'umanità, un gesto eroico e biblico da tramandare ai posteri durante freddi pleniluni.
> al tempo la pensavo così.
> anche adesso la penso così, ma biecamente solo se fossi molto innamorata.
> gli eventi mi hanno un po' cambiata a onor del vero, quindi forse non lo rifarei.


Ma se si fosse innamorati credo che non sarebbe nemmeno tanto difficile frenare gli impulsi per qualcun altro.
Anche perchè sarebbero blandi. Non di testa ma solo dettati dall'ormone.


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma se si fosse innamorati credo che non sarebbe nemmeno tanto difficile frenare gli impulsi per qualcun altro.
> Anche perchè sarebbero blandi. Non di testa ma solo dettati dall'ormone.


infatti
credo che una persona innamorata non prenda nemmeno in considerazione la possibilità di stare con altri


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


devi fare una scelta? :smile:


----------



## fruitbasket (2 Ottobre 2013)

è come un dolce al cioccolato: se sai che hai il diabete sai bene che non lo devi neanche guardare anche se ti fa tanta voglia. L'unica differenza è che il diabete è una sfiga, mentre un compagno/a te lo scegli deliberatamente.
Ma il genere umano è fatto così fin da bambino, piangi tanto per un gioco e poi anche quando ce l'hai vedi il tuo amichetto che ha qualcosa di più figo del tuo.
Del resto "non desiderare la donna d'altri" e "non commettere adulterio" sono due dettami dei dieci comandamenti: non credo che si sarebbe sorvolato su queste norme se non fosse che negli uomini (e nelle donne) è una pratica tanto disattesa, alla pari del rubare, del mentire...


----------



## Leda (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


A me no, non capita di dover ricorrere alla ragione; è proprio il sistema di motivazione che è diverso.
Quand'ero da sola mi percepivo in un modo, cioè ero Leda, punto. Leda da sola può anche pensare: "Perchè no?"
Quando amo qualcuno profondamente (come ora) io non sono solo Leda: sono un 'noi di Leda'. E nel 'noi' mi piace che ci siamo solo noi, quindi io per prima non ci farei nè ci faccio entrare proprio nessuno. L'altro è sempre con me, anche quando non c'è. Dal di fuori si vede solo Leda, ma non è così 
Nessuna rinuncia, quindi, anzi; la gioia di proteggere qualcosa di infinitamente prezioso, anche tenendo fuori gli intrusi.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Ottobre 2013)

A Paul Newman chiesero come mai non avesse mai tradito la moglie Joan Woodward (anche lei attrice senz'altro meno avvenente e fascinosa e di successo di lui). La sua risposta fu: "perché devo andare in giro a mangiare degli hamburger quando a casa posso mangiare una bistecca?". Questo è il punto: quando ti accorgi che a casa non hai una bistecca, ma un hamburger, che per di più è uno... L'allucinazione amatoria autentica è quella che ti continua a far vedere ciò che hai in casa come una bistecca. Quando termina questa allucinazione, terminano le bistecche e gli hamburger cominciano a sembrare molto allettanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini* (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!)* se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


Se fosse maschilismo. Il fatto è che non è manco maschilismo, è scempiaggine. Comunque, mi è capitato, come no. Ma non perchè "anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta", no, perchè non era il momento, non mi piaceva la persona, o entrambe.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A Paul Newman chiesero come mai non avesse mai tradito la moglie Joan Woodward (anche lei attrice senz'altro meno avvenente e fascinosa e di successo di lui). La sua risposta fu: "perché devo andare in giro a mangiare degli hamburger quando a casa posso mangiare una bistecca?". Questo è il punto: quando ti accorgi che a casa non hai una bistecca, ma un hamburger, che per di più è uno... L'allucinazione amatoria autentica è quella che ti continua a far vedere ciò che hai in casa come una bistecca. Quando termina questa allucinazione, terminano le bistecche e gli hamburger cominciano a sembrare molto allettanti.


Be'voglio poi vedere se davvero e'andata poi cosi'.Penso che dopo 25anni di matrimonio...si possa anche guardare altrove.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

al momento in cui dovessi rinunciare con grande fatica mi porrei delle domande.


----------



## free (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al momento in cui dovessi rinunciare con grande fatica mi porrei delle domande.



dove si mette la virgola?
dopo rinunciare o dopo fatica?
o mai?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (2 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A Paul Newman chiesero come mai non avesse mai tradito la moglie Joan Woodward (anche lei attrice senz'altro meno avvenente e fascinosa e di successo di lui). La sua risposta fu: "perché devo andare in giro a mangiare degli hamburger quando a casa posso mangiare una bistecca?". Questo è il punto: quando ti accorgi che a casa non hai una bistecca, ma un hamburger, che per di più è uno... L'allucinazione amatoria autentica è quella che ti continua a far vedere ciò che hai in casa come una bistecca. Quando termina questa allucinazione, terminano le bistecche e gli hamburger cominciano a sembrare molto allettanti.


Quella secondo me è l'allucinazione momentanea e sessuale, che ti fa vedere quella persona meglio di come sia in realtà, proprio perchè si è obnubilati dalla passione, dalla chimica e dal sesso.
Ma la chimica con il tempo tende a perdere intensità ed è li, che cominci a renderti conto di chi hai davanti.
Ma se ami e stimi profondamente una persona, se l'hai scelta per altro, oltre alla passione, potrai non desiderarla più come i primi tempi, magari ci saranno dei periodi in cui la desidererai sessualemnte anche pochino ma saprai con estrema certezza che quella che hai in tavola è comunque una pregiata bistecca.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dove si mette la virgola?
> dopo rinunciare o dopo fatica?
> o mai?
> 
> :mrgreen:


non so, mi è scappata.aspettiamo che torni e decide lei


----------



## free (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, mi è scappata.aspettiamo che torni e decide lei



ma cambia di un bel toc, il significato...

vorrei dormire tranquilla stanotte:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (2 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cambia di un bel toc, il significato...
> 
> vorrei dormire tranquilla stanotte:mrgreen:



Io la metterei dopo fatica, ma la padrona della virgola fuggitiva è Minerva, quindi a lei l'ultima parola


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cambia di un bel toc, il significato...
> 
> vorrei dormire tranquilla stanotte:mrgreen:


hai ragione.
la mia fedeltà non è virtuosa ma naturale; dovessi faticare a dominare il desiderio di un altro sarei portata a pensare che qualcosa si sia rotto.


----------



## Leda (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al momento in cui dovessi rinunciare*,* con grande fatica*, *mi porrei delle domande.


Se la virgola è rosa, quoto con passione.

Se è rossa, no


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io la metterei dopo fatica, ma la padrona della virgola fuggitiva è Minerva, quindi a lei l'ultima parola


La grande fatica sarebbe tutta appannaggio dell'eventuale poveraccio, altrochè.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se la virgola è rosa, quoto con passione.
> 
> Se è rossa, no


ecco dove è andata...l'infingarda: dal parrucchiere:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


Non ci penso proprio. Ogni lasciata è perduta.


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> A me no, non capita di dover ricorrere alla ragione; è proprio il sistema di motivazione che è diverso.
> Quand'ero da sola mi percepivo in un modo, cioè ero Leda, punto. Leda da sola può anche pensare: "Perchè no?"
> Quando amo qualcuno profondamente (come ora) io non sono solo Leda: sono un 'noi di Leda'. E nel 'noi' mi piace che ci siamo solo noi, quindi io per prima non ci farei nè ci faccio entrare proprio nessuno. L'altro è sempre con me, anche quando non c'è. Dal di fuori si vede solo Leda, ma non è così
> Nessuna rinuncia, quindi, anzi; la gioia di proteggere qualcosa di infinitamente prezioso, anche tenendo fuori gli intrusi.


L'hai detto molto bene, Leda. E' quello che sto cercando di recuperare io, ma con più consapevolezza di prima.

A me, rinunciare, non è poi costato così tanto come pensavo. Ci ho guadagnato!


----------



## Fantastica (2 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quella secondo me è l'allucinazione momentanea e sessuale, che ti fa vedere quella persona meglio di come sia in realtà, proprio perchè si è obnubilati dalla passione, dalla chimica e dal sesso.
> Ma la chimica con il tempo tende a perdere intensità ed è li, che cominci a renderti conto di chi hai davanti.
> Ma se ami e stimi profondamente una persona, se l'hai scelta per altro, oltre alla passione, potrai non desiderarla più come i primi tempi, magari ci saranno dei periodi in cui la desidererai sessualemnte anche pochino ma saprai con estrema certezza che quella che hai in tavola è comunque una pregiata bistecca.


Eh sì. E che l'amicizia, alla fine, è ciò che davvero lega. Una sorta di fratellanza, ma io non lo chiamo amore, questo.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> A me no, non capita di dover ricorrere alla ragione; è proprio il sistema di motivazione che è diverso.
> Quand'ero da sola mi percepivo in un modo, cioè ero Leda, punto. Leda da sola può anche pensare: "Perchè no?"
> Quando amo qualcuno profondamente (come ora) io non sono solo Leda: sono un 'noi di Leda'. E nel 'noi' mi piace che ci siamo solo noi, quindi io per prima non ci farei nè ci faccio entrare proprio nessuno. L'altro è sempre con me, anche quando non c'è. Dal di fuori si vede solo Leda, ma non è così
> Nessuna rinuncia, quindi, anzi; la gioia di proteggere qualcosa di infinitamente prezioso, anche tenendo fuori gli intrusi.


Perfetto.


----------



## Anais (2 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh sì. E che l'amicizia, alla fine, è ciò che davvero lega. Una sorta di fratellanza, ma io non lo chiamo amore, questo.


Invece io, se potessi tornare indietro, metterei la stima, l'amicizia e la comprensione ai primi posti nella mia scelta.


----------



## Innominata (2 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti
> credo che una persona innamorat
> a non prenda nemmeno in considerazione la possibilità di stare con altri


Eppure, eppure...credo che mi sia successo. Adesso sento che non lo rifarei, perche' sento che troppe sono le cose che pur amando avevo trascurato, e che ora non potrei oscurare. So anche perche' era successo, la verita' era che mi piaceva. Era narcisismo, era curiosita', brividi della conoscenza e di un certo potere. Un territorio cosi' lontano, cosi pareva, cosi' doveva parere, da un amore che altrove sicuramente provavo. Suvvia, certo che si poteva resistere.


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma se si fosse innamorati credo che non sarebbe nemmeno tanto difficile frenare gli impulsi per qualcun altro.
> Anche perchè sarebbero blandi. Non di testa ma solo dettati dall'ormone.


Non possono esistere gli impulsi di testa :-D 
Un impulso è sempre qualcosa che nasce dalla pancia e poco c'entra con i sentimenti verso il partner ufficiale...
Semplicemente vedi qualcosa di diverso che ti attrae!
Nessun rapporto è mai statico. Può succedere di voler tradire per un momento di crisi, per carenza di sesso, o senza una spiegazione apparente.
La prova d'amore è controllarsi ed essere felici della propria rinuncia perché sai che ne vale la pena.
Mettere il noi al centro, piuttosto dell'io.
È esagerato dire che voler tradire implica per forza un rapporto di coppia rotto.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.



Nain fedeltà rivolta soltanto alla mia non conoscenza personale, o se vuoi, alla mia conoscenza personale troppo sicura. e tra le due ci si scontra abbracciandosi. TnT.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


Se mi capita?
Ciccio ricco mi ci ficco...
E quando me ricapita?

Cioè casso casomai è la ragione della malcapitata tra le mie sgrinfie che mi riduce a miti consigli con sonori due di picche no?

E io le dico con lo sguardo...tu abbassa la guardia e sei perduta...eheheeheheh...

Però sto invecchiando e in qualche maniera come dire...
Non vedo più le ghiotte occasioni no?

Ma dimmi te...
Che rincoglionito che sono...

Mi dico...ah adesso l'oselin della comare ci sa fare...
Ma mi appare dentro il motosega di lunapiena...che mi taglia il pisello...

E mi dico...giammai...

Mah...
Tutto sto trombare in vita mia mi ha dato alla testa
e sono cose che lasciano un segno dentro...


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti
> credo che *una persona innamorata non prenda nemmeno in considerazione la possibilità di stare con altri*





Leda ha detto:


> A me no, non capita di dover ricorrere alla ragione; è proprio il sistema di motivazione che è diverso.
> Quand'ero da sola mi percepivo in un modo, cioè ero Leda, punto. Leda da sola può anche pensare: "Perchè no?"
> Quando amo qualcuno profondamente (come ora) io non sono solo Leda: sono un 'noi di Leda'. E nel 'noi' mi piace che ci siamo solo noi, quindi io per prima non ci farei nè ci faccio entrare proprio nessuno. L'altro è sempre con me, anche quando non c'è. Dal di fuori si vede solo Leda, ma non è così
> *Nessuna rinuncia, quindi, anzi; la gioia di proteggere qualcosa di infinitamente prezioso, anche tenendo fuori gli intrusi.*


Condivido, la penso come voi.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A Paul Newman chiesero come mai non avesse mai tradito la moglie Joan Woodward (anche lei attrice senz'altro meno avvenente e fascinosa e di successo di lui). La sua risposta fu: "perché devo andare in giro a mangiare degli hamburger quando a casa posso mangiare una bistecca?". Questo è il punto: quando ti accorgi che a casa non hai una bistecca, ma un hamburger, che per di più è uno... L'allucinazione amatoria autentica è quella che ti continua a far vedere ciò che hai in casa come una bistecca. Quando termina questa allucinazione, terminano le bistecche e gli hamburger cominciano a sembrare molto allettanti.


Vedi l'amore come un'allucinazione? E' ben triste ciò. C'è solo una cura, innamorarsi ancora .


----------



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma se si fosse innamorati credo che non sarebbe nemmeno tanto difficile frenare gli impulsi per qualcun altro.
> Anche perchè sarebbero blandi. Non di testa *ma solo dettati dall'ormone.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> devi fare una scelta? :smile:


No, ho già scelto secoli fa!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


Ci ho riflettuto.
Ho imparato ad usare la ragione per frenare gli impulsi...
Ma non certo quelli di tipo sessuale eh?
Ma quelli dettati dalla rabbia e dall'agressività.

Proprio oggi mi è capitato di riflettere su una mia azione plateale di alcuni anni fa, che fu una reazione ad un sopruso.

Sono venuto a scoprire che fui "indagato" a mia insaputa, e che per mia fortuna non trovarono nulla contro di me.

Colpevole di aver denunciato un abuso di ufficio.
Che comportaba lo trombare le nostre donne.

Ma dato che la mia non fu trombata potevo anche fregarmene no?

E' che il tipo mi venne a tiro no?

Vedi Diletta, il mio carattere sarebbe fatto così:
Entro in una banca e mi negano un prestito.

Ecco la ragione è quella che mi fa rinunciare a dar fuoco alla banca no?

Nel matrimonio la ragione è quella che ha frenato gli impulsi a compiere certe azioni del tipo: SPARISCI DALLA MIA VITA.

Perchè se arrivo lì...è davvero finita.

Vorrei tanto essere come dire, cos' innamorato e trovarmi su quel bivio, e rinunciare perchè dentro il mio cuore mi appare il volto di lei triste che mi dice, ma che cazzo stai facendo? E a me non ci pensi?

Però sai io nella mia valigetta di organista conservo tutte le fototessera di mia moglie, mi piace osservare come si cambia in vent'anni.

Il guaio è che sono sempre vissuto, non immaginandomi, MAI un solo istante della mia vita: che sono un uomo sposato. Ma solo che io sono io. E tutto il resto è altro da me.


----------



## Zod (2 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


Se ti pesa essere fedele a chi ami, significa che forse è arrivato il momento di porsi delle domande. Quando si ama non si è fedeli, nel senso che non esiste nemmeno tale parola perchè non serve, non definisce nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti pesa essere fedele a chi ami, significa che forse è arrivato il momento di porsi delle domande. Quando si ama non si è fedeli, nel senso che non esiste nemmeno tale parola perchè non serve, non definisce nulla.


Ricorda come San Giovanni perse la testa.

Ricorda che perfino il re Davide si macchiò di un abominio a causa della concupiscenza.

I protestanti dicono al matrimonio: prometto di essere solidale con te.

La domanda da porsi è:

Come mai se sto con una persona e sto bene con lei, ora ho incontrato per caso questa qui e i miei sensi ballano?

Magari ci sposasissimo e per automatismo le altre donne cessassero di piacerci eh?

La fedeltà è semplice in un isola deserta.
Che sia difficile in società, lo dimostra tutta l'enorme energia impiegata nei secoli dei secoli per evitare l'adulterio.

Lo spirito è debole, e la carne inferma.
E tira sto pel de figa...


----------



## devastata (2 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti pesa essere fedele a chi ami, significa che forse è arrivato il momento di porsi delle domande. Quando si ama non si è fedeli, nel senso che non esiste nemmeno tale parola perchè non serve, non definisce nulla.


Infatti. Io per 35 anni non ci ho mai pensato!


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricorda come San Giovanni perse la testa.
> 
> Ricorda che perfino il re Davide si macchiò di un abominio a causa della concupiscenza.
> 
> ...



Già! Come mai è successo? E' un'ottima domanda da porsi e le risposte possono fare un po' paura...


----------



## Zod (2 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricorda come San Giovanni perse la testa.
> 
> Ricorda che perfino il re Davide si macchiò di un abominio a causa della concupiscenza.
> 
> ...


Se una che ti piace non te la dà che fai? 

Non è la carne ad essere debole, è l'opportunismo ad essere forte.

Così come accetti di non essere ricambiato da una che ti scoperesti anche in mezzo alle ortiche, allo stesso modo puoi restare coerente e limpido come un ruscello di montagna quando il desiderio è reciproco.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Già! Come mai è successo? E' un'ottima domanda da porsi e le risposte possono fare un po' paura...


Boh. Forse stai bene con lei ma lei non rappresenta più tutto per te (per tutto intendo sentimentalmente e sessualmente). E così hai bisogno di quel pezzetto che ti manca, che sia sesso, adrenalina o considerazione.

Non lo so, ma io resto dell'idea che un conto è vedere un bel tipo e farsi un film su come sarebbe a letto, un conto è trovarsi nella condizione di dover gestire un forte desiderio di tradire. Mi unisco a chi sostiene che un paio di domande in quest'ultimo caso forse bisogna farsele. E per me è un discorso unisex.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Già! Come mai è successo? E' un'ottima domanda da porsi e le risposte possono fare un po' paura...


La risposta è semplicissima...
Siamo umani

E cadiamo solo per hubris
quando ci ritieniamo degli dei

O peggio migliori degli altri
E pensiamo noi siamo obiettivi, corretti, giusti, sinceri non come gli altri che sono adulteri, ladri, spergiuri...

Se osservi bene gli stronzi sono sempre gli altri

Un brutto giorno ci ritroviamo noi, malgrado tutto, a fare stronzate.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una che ti piace non te la dà che fai?
> 
> Non è la carne ad essere debole, è l'opportunismo ad essere forte.
> 
> Così come accetti di non essere ricambiato da una che ti scoperesti anche in mezzo alle ortiche, allo stesso modo puoi restare coerente e limpido come un ruscello di montagna quando il desiderio è reciproco.


Semplice la chiedo alla sua peggior nemica
che poi le dirà ah cara non sai quel che ti sei perso.

L'opportunismo è sempre meglio del qualunquismo.

L'opportunismo è forte solo quando hai molte opportunità.
Altrimenti di necessità si fa virtù.

Mi spiace sul ricambiato ti sbagli.
Io sono un uomo che se avverte che anche una sua piccola cellula non è bene accetto da una persona, si chiude a riccio e sta distante da lei. 

Casomai quando il desiderio è reciproco l'unica via saggia è la fuga da ambo le parti...

Altrimenti se non è oggi è domani...
Il tarlo del desiderio se lasciato crescere ti incasina la testa.
Quindi o lo stronchi sul nascere o sei perduto.

Certo sappiamo che Icaro riteneva di poter volare fino al sole.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Sollievo*

...pensavo di essere una "mosca bianca" invece no.
Anch'io non devo affatto ricorrere alla ragione, semplicemente mi viene naturale.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nain fedeltà rivolta soltanto alla mia non conoscenza personale, o se vuoi, alla mia conoscenza personale troppo sicura. e tra le due ci si scontra abbracciandosi. TnT.



Scusa, ma non ho capito nulla. 
Mi vuoi illuminare?


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensavo di essere una "mosca bianca" invece no.
> Anch'io non devo affatto ricorrere alla ragione, semplicemente mi viene naturale.



Ciao cara,

no, non sei una mosca bianca ... 

anche a me ... naturale, una cosa normale ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho capito nulla.
> Mi vuoi illuminare?


Tradire fisicamente è molto facile, inventarsi una vita doppia idem. Sta a me la scelta, solamente a me..! come voglio inquadrarmi nella vita e guardandomi allo specchio? come voglio ritirarmi in solitudine ascoltare una canzone e sognare? come voglio farmi la barba il mattino sfregiandomi virtualmente oppure carezzandomi ogni singolo pelo che taglio? chi sono io colui che si mente o colui che è fiero di se stesso nonostante la vita stessa? 

Diletta ci sono cose così semplici della vita che se sai cogliere sei in pace col mondo, e per diventare così il lato oscuro che tutti noi abbiamo lo dobbiamo sbeffeggiare. E comunque se non volessi sbeffeggiarlo saprei benissimo coglierlo e starci bene, è una scelta, la mia scelta, aperta a tutto, aperta al mio benessere, perchè io questo sono, un pelo prezioso per me.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A Paul Newman chiesero come mai non avesse mai tradito la moglie Joan Woodward (anche lei attrice senz'altro meno avvenente e fascinosa e di successo di lui). La sua risposta fu: "perché devo andare in giro a mangiare degli hamburger quando a casa posso mangiare una bistecca?". Questo è il punto: quando ti accorgi che a casa non hai una bistecca, ma un hamburger, che per di più è uno... L'allucinazione amatoria autentica è quella che ti continua a far vedere ciò che hai in casa come una bistecca. Quando termina questa allucinazione, terminano le bistecche e gli hamburger cominciano a sembrare molto allettanti.


Il paragone dell'affascinante Paul era infelice perché se si parla di appetito puoi aver voglia di hamburger anche sei hai il filetto perché desiderare la varietà è nella natura umana. Forse per un americano sarebbe stato impossibile fare un paragone più articolato, pur restando nell'ambito alimentare: perché andare a mangiare un hamburger che non sai neppure con quale carne sia fatto e come sia stato cucinato quando a casa puoi trovare i migliori ingredienti cucinati nel modo che ti piace e puoi scegliere di avere un pasto completo, uno snack o anche solo di conversare senza mangiare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anais ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma se si fosse innamorati credo che non sarebbe nemmeno tanto difficile frenare gli impulsi per qualcun altro.
> ...


Ma tu hai tenuto a bada slanci con la ragione?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pensavo di essere una "mosca bianca" invece no.
> Anch'io non devo affatto ricorrere alla ragione, semplicemente mi viene naturale.


Ah ecco.
Diciamo che tornando al paragone alimentare esiste anche chi ha disturbi e mangia anche se non ha fame o roba poco appetibile.
Esiste chi è anoressico.
Diciamo anche che tutto dipende da cosa nasce il desiderio. Se il desiderio nasce da aspetti superficiali e i gusti sono comuni è frequente.
Se il desiderio nasce da una combinazione di fattori è raro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tradire fisicamente è molto facile, inventarsi una vita doppia idem. Sta a me la scelta, solamente a me..! come voglio inquadrarmi nella vita e guardandomi allo specchio? come voglio ritirarmi in solitudine ascoltare una canzone e sognare? come voglio farmi la barba il mattino sfregiandomi virtualmente oppure carezzandomi ogni singolo pelo che taglio? chi sono io colui che si mente o colui che è fiero di se stesso nonostante la vita stessa?
> 
> Diletta ci sono cose così semplici della vita che se sai cogliere sei in pace col mondo, e per diventare così il lato oscuro che tutti noi abbiamo lo dobbiamo sbeffeggiare. E comunque se non volessi sbeffeggiarlo saprei benissimo coglierlo e starci bene, è una scelta, la mia scelta, aperta a tutto, aperta al mio benessere, perchè io questo sono, un pelo prezioso per me.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A Paul Newman chiesero come mai non avesse mai tradito la moglie Joan Woodward (anche lei attrice senz'altro meno avvenente e fascinosa e di successo di lui). La sua risposta fu: "perché devo andare in giro a mangiare degli hamburger quando a casa posso mangiare una bistecca?". Questo è il punto: quando ti accorgi che a casa non hai una bistecca, ma un hamburger, che per di più è uno... L'allucinazione amatoria autentica è quella che ti continua a far vedere ciò che hai in casa come una bistecca. Quando termina questa allucinazione, terminano le bistecche e gli hamburger cominciano a sembrare molto allettanti.


A me ste dichiarazioni cosi' mielose sanno di falso lontano un miglio....tipo i pirla o le pirla che mettono in bio su twitter....sposatissima...ho un marito stupendo e che amo....amo profondamente mia moglie...mia moglie e' l'unica donna della mia vita......e via andando e poi so' le cape zoccole ed i capi puttanieri che cercano il rimorchio....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me ste dichiarazioni cosi' mielose sanno di falso lontano un miglio....tipo i pirla o le pirla che mettono in bio su twitter....sposatissima...ho un marito stupendo e che amo....amo profondamente mia moglie...mia moglie e' l'unica donna della mia vita......e via andando e poi so' le cape zoccole ed i capi puttanieri che cercano il rimorchio....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


c'è da dire che se sei un divo ti fanno le pulci e se avesse avuto una vita nascosta gliela avrebbero tirata fuori .
anche sean connery (che fantastico uomo era) mi pare sia stato uno fedele a quella bassetta della moglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se sei un divo ti fanno le pulci e se avesse avuto una vita nascosta gliela avrebbero tirata fuori .
> anche sean connery (*che fantastico uomo era*) mi pare sia stato uno fedele a quella bassetta della moglie.


E' morto pure lui?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che se sei un divo ti fanno le pulci e se avesse avuto una vita nascosta gliela avrebbero tirata fuori .
> anche sean connery (che fantastico uomo era) mi pare sia stato uno fedele a quella bassetta della moglie.


Ma certo, specialmente riguardo alle relazioni lunghe...

ma possibile che co' tutto quel ben di dio che gli girava in quegl'ambienti, qualche camerino o roulotte di produzione, nun ha visto niente de strano?...


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' morto pure lui?


è sempre un bell'uomo ...ha fatto ruoli da amante fino a ieri.ma nel pieno della sua vita non ce n'era per nessuno.
almeno secondo i miei gusti


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

un tempo avresti capito; sei proprio diventato un tardone calabraghe





Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma certo, specialmente riguardo alle relazioni lunghe...
> 
> ma possibile che co' tutto quel ben di dio che gli girava in quegl'ambienti, qualche camerino o roulotte di produzione, nun ha visto niente de strano?...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un tempo avresti capito; sei proprio diventato un tardone calabraghe


Più che altro, Minni, per quanto uno possa cullarsi nell'idea molto romantica di un uomo (o anche di una donna) fedele fino alla morte perchè sì, in realtà è facile che la cosa delle fedeltà sia vera nella misura in cui non viene fuori il contrario. Vale per Connery, è valso per Newman, come per altri.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un tempo avresti capito; sei proprio diventato un tardone calabraghe


Io quel mondo l'ho frequentato da giovincello e single e qualcosina ho portato a casa...ma se ci fossi rimasto da sposato sarebbe stata n'altra storia....

e' come er pasticcere che ogni mattina assaggia la crema....se esagera je viene er diabete...in quell'altro caso se rischia de diventa' ghei...


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' morto pure lui?


No. Ma pure lui soffre di alzheimer :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> No. Ma pure lui soffre di alzheimer :unhappy:


malattia bastarda che gli spegnerà questo sguardo da maschio che avrebbe mantenuto anche a 100 anni.
se mi fosse restato un pezzetto di ormone tra i transfughi glielo avrei dedicato


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io quel mondo l'ho frequentato da giovincello e single e qualcosina ho portato a casa...ma se ci fossi rimasto da sposato sarebbe stata n'altra storia....
> 
> e' come er pasticcere che ogni mattina assaggia la crema....se esagera je viene er diabete...in quell'altro caso se rischia de diventa' ghei...


Anche di Raul Bova si dice che sia sempre stato fedele.
E non è mai venuto fuori nulla.
Faccio fatica anche io a immaginare come possa restare fedele sempre, uno come lui, che ovunque si giri trova una bella ragazza sorridente.


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> malattia bastarda che gli spegnerà questo sguardo da maschio che avrebbe mantenuto anche a 100 anniView attachment 7570.
> se mi fosse restato un pezzetto di ormone tra i transfughi glielo avrei dedicato


ahahahahah.
Mi hai fatto ridere 
Comunque ti capisco e approvo.
Sean era proprio un bel vedere.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anche di raul Bova si dice che sia sempre stato fedele.
> E non è mai venuto fuori nulla.
> Faccio fatica anche io a immaginare come possa restare fedele sempre, uno come lui, che ovunque si giri trova una bella ragazza sorridente.


mah...comunque se fosse vero se ne pentira'....lo vedi...t'arriva na' malattia a tradimento e te saluto...


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah...comunque se fosse vero se ne pentira'....lo vedi...t'arriva na' malattia a tradimento e te saluto...


Comunque pare si stia separando dalla moglie.
Scampato pericolo quindi


----------



## lolapal (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La risposta è semplicissima...
> Siamo umani
> 
> E cadiamo solo per hubris
> ...


Già... :unhappy:
O a evitarle per poco...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Comunque pare si stia separando dalla moglie.
> Scampato pericolo quindi


ah si?...ma dai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' me sa che non e' proprio fuori pericolo e non so cosa sia peggio....

la suocera e' tosta come divorzista...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

aridaglie...per te ha perso qualcosa, per lui  ne è valsa la pena tanto è vero che ora chi gli darà conforto sarà la moglie che ha rispettato e amato.

mi viene da piangere





Sterminator ha detto:


> mah...comunque se fosse vero se ne pentira'....lo vedi...t'arriva na' malattia a tradimento e te saluto...


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah si?...ma dai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> pero' me sa che non e' proprio fuori pericolo e non so cosa sia peggio....
> 
> la suocera e' tosta come divorzista...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


  Stessa cosa che ho pensato io quando ho letto la notizia.
Infatti credo sia la moglie che abbia deciso di separarsi.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridaglie...per te ha perso qualcosa, per lui  ne è valsa la pena tanto è vero che ora chi gli darà conforto sarà la moglie che ha rispettato e amato.
> 
> mi viene da piangere


Uh gesu'...te viene da piangere perche' uno non crede alla fedelta' pure reciproca in quel mondo?...aripijate...


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anche di Raul Bova si dice che sia sempre stato fedele.
> E non è mai venuto fuori nulla.
> Faccio fatica anche io a immaginare come possa restare fedele sempre, uno come lui, che ovunque si giri trova una bella ragazza sorridente.


Se fossero infedeli lo dichiaterebbero Pubblicamente???

I traditori con la scorza mentono anche a se stessi pur di non rivelarlo!

Bova ha pure una suocera che lo sistemerebbe a vita.

Lady D in ogni caso fu una traditrice per reazione e ne pago' un costo altissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Stessa cosa che ho pensato io quando ho letto la notizia.
> Infatti credo sia la moglie che abbia deciso di separarsi.


ahia...:mrgreen:...e se sa anche per quale motivo e' gia' finito st'ammmore che sembrava eterno?


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uh gesu'...te viene da piangere perche' uno non crede alla fedelta' pure reciproca in quel mondo?...aripijate...


no, ero commossa


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, ero commossa


chittofafa'...te se squaja pure er trucco....


----------



## Homer (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uh gesu'...te viene da piangere perche' uno non crede alla fedelta' pure reciproca in quel mondo?...aripijate...


Sua moglie mi para sia un'hostess Alitalia, e pure in quegli ambienti........:mrgreen:


Ho un'amico pilota e me ne racconta di ogni.....


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Sua moglie mi para sia un'hostess Alitalia, e pure in quegli ambienti........:mrgreen:


Trovamelo un ambiente immune. Ospedali scuole banche fabbriche tutte le occasioni sono buone per creare connubi.


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se fossero infedeli lo dichiaterebbero Pubblicamente???
> 
> I traditori con la scorza mentono anche a se stessi pur di non rivelarlo!
> 
> ...


Beh, ma loro sono sotto l'occhio di paparazzi in continuazione.
Non credo sia così semplice per loro tenere nascosto qualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Beh, ma loro sono sotto l'occhio di paparazzi in continuazione.
> Non credo sia così semplice per loro tenere nascosto qualcosa.


Ma ci sono modi, eh. E discrezione.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Sua moglie mi para sia un'hostess Alitalia, e pure in quegli ambienti........:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Ho un'amico pilota e me ne racconta di ogni.....


Immagino....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ci sono modi, eh. E discrezione.


Probabile. Ma un leggero rischio di essere beccati mi sa che ci sarebbe lo stesso.
Poi Bova è davvero un personaggio in vista.
In ogni modo, mi trovo in difficoltà a credere che davvero sia sempre stato fedele.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Trovamelo un ambiente immune. Ospedali scuole banche fabbriche tutte le occasioni sono buone per creare connubi.


ma che c'entra...in ambienti "normali" la super faiga e' na' mosca bianca, in altri ambienti e' n'invasione...:mrgreen:

pija la mia banca per esempio...a no' sportello, sempre co' la coda...ce sta na' gnoccolona sempre scosciata e co' scollature da paura pe' fa' vede' 'na 4quarta (originale senza trucchetti....:mrgreen: ). da manicomio..

le altre so' bone solo pe' gesti' le cambiali....fanno hahare come i titoli che trattano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Probabile. Ma un leggero rischio di essere beccati mi sa che ci sarebbe lo stesso.
> Poi Bova è davvero un personaggio in vista.
> In ogni modo, mi trovo in difficoltà a credere che davvero sia sempre stato fedele.


Ma si, non e' per essere malfidati....

comunque se uno si "sceglie" uno/a di certi "mondi", fa bene a mettere in conto d'essere impalmata/o....non  aspettarselo e' da sciroccati...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Probabile. *Ma un leggero rischio di essere beccati mi sa che ci sarebbe lo stesso.
> *Poi Bova è davvero un personaggio in vista.
> In ogni modo, mi trovo in difficoltà a credere che davvero sia sempre stato fedele.


Quello c'è sempre, più o meno leggero. O lo tieni presente e lo accetti o semplicemente certe cose non le fai.


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tradire fisicamente è molto facile, inventarsi una vita doppia idem. Sta a me la scelta, solamente a me..! come voglio inquadrarmi nella vita e guardandomi allo specchio? come voglio ritirarmi in solitudine ascoltare una canzone e sognare? come voglio farmi la barba il mattino sfregiandomi virtualmente oppure carezzandomi ogni singolo pelo che taglio? chi sono io colui che si mente o colui che è fiero di se stesso nonostante la vita stessa?
> 
> *Diletta ci sono cose così semplici della vita che se sai cogliere sei in pace col mondo, e per diventare così il lato oscuro che tutti noi abbiamo lo dobbiamo sbeffeggiare.* E comunque se non volessi sbeffeggiarlo saprei benissimo coglierlo e starci bene, è una scelta, la mia scelta, aperta a tutto, aperta al mio benessere, perchè io questo sono, un pelo prezioso per me.


Ultimo, ti quoto volentieri.

Se ripenso al periodo in cui ero un po' succube del mio lato oscuro, mi rendo conto che mi perdevo tante cose belle che oggi, finalmente, ho ritrovato.

E comunque il lato oscuro, se parliamo di istinti e pulsioni, più che sbeffeggiato per me va 'educato'. In certi momenti è anche giusto che esca: in tempi e modi che, possibilmente, non mortifichino la persona che ci sta accanto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Ultimo, ti quoto volentieri.
> 
> Se ripenso al periodo in cui ero un po' succube del mio lato oscuro, mi rendo conto che mi perdevo tante cose belle che oggi, finalmente, ho ritrovato.
> 
> E comunque il lato oscuro, se parliamo di istinti e pulsioni, più che sbeffeggiato per me va 'educato'. In certi momenti è anche giusto che esca: in tempi e modi che, possibilmente, non mortifichino la persona che ci sta accanto.


Il lato oscuro è la cosa migliore di me!


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone dell'affascinante Paul era infelice perché se si parla di appetito puoi aver voglia di hamburger anche sei hai il filetto perché desiderare la varietà è nella natura umana. Forse per un americano sarebbe stato impossibile fare un paragone più articolato, pur restando nell'ambito alimentare: perché andare a mangiare un hamburger che non sai neppure con quale carne sia fatto e come sia stato cucinato quando a casa puoi trovare i migliori ingredienti cucinati nel modo che ti piace e puoi scegliere di avere un pasto completo, uno snack o anche solo di conversare senza mangiare.


Sono d'accordo. Chi amiamo sa essere mille cose diverse, non abbiamo che l'imbarazzo della scelta.


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il lato oscuro è la cosa migliore di me!


Non ho dubbi, si vede, è un lato piuttosto ingombrante


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi, si vede, è un lato piuttosto ingombrante


Si...ci sono nato,cosa posso farci?


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...ci sono nato,cosa posso farci?


Niente, mi sembra positivo. Evidentemente hai saputo integrarlo con tutto il resto


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: *"ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".*
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.



Se deve essere una rinuncia , un sacrificio non va bene ...
Ogniu cosa deve essere naturale per vivere tranquilli


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Niente, mi sembra positivo. Evidentemente hai saputo integrarlo con tutto il resto


Si...dopo 30 anni...mica è stato semplice.:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...dopo 30 anni...mica è stato semplice.:rotfl:


C'è gente che non ci arriva nemmeno in una vita e vive sdoppiata finché campa... il tuo mi sembra un bel risultato :up:


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se deve essere una rinuncia , un sacrificio non va bene ...
> Ogniu cosa deve essere naturale per vivere tranquilli




Ma da quello che ho appreso solo per pochi è così naturale.
Sono arrivata alla conclusione che ci voglia parecchia forza di volontà per dire di no ad una buona occasione che si presenta inaspettata.
Sto parlando per gli uomini.
Per le donne non credo che sia solo questione di occasioni da prendere al volo, c'è molto altro, no?


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tradire fisicamente è molto facile, inventarsi una vita doppia idem. Sta a me la scelta, solamente a me..! come voglio inquadrarmi nella vita e guardandomi allo specchio? come voglio ritirarmi in solitudine ascoltare una canzone e sognare? come voglio farmi la barba il mattino sfregiandomi virtualmente oppure carezzandomi ogni singolo pelo che taglio? chi sono io colui che si mente o colui che è fiero di se stesso nonostante la vita stessa?
> 
> Diletta ci sono cose così semplici della vita che se sai cogliere sei in pace col mondo, e per diventare così il lato oscuro che tutti noi abbiamo lo dobbiamo sbeffeggiare. E comunque se non volessi sbeffeggiarlo saprei benissimo coglierlo e starci bene, è una scelta, la mia scelta, aperta a tutto, aperta al mio benessere, perchè io questo sono, un pelo prezioso per me.




Ultimo, tutto molto giusto, ma non mi hai risposto sulla domanda del 3d.
A te ti viene facile dire di no, non mi interessa, davanti a quella che potrebbe essere una occasione da prendere al volo o fatichi un poco? 
O, terza opzione: "piatto ricco mi ci ficco"?


----------



## feather (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono arrivata alla conclusione che ci voglia parecchia forza di volontà per dire di no ad una buona occasione che si presenta inaspettata.
> Sto parlando per gli uomini.


Nei periodi in cui ero innamorato non mi costava nessuna fatica "rinunciare". Avendo la bistecca a casa.. Gli hamburger, fossero anche anche belli da vedere, semplicemente non valevano la bistecca.
Avevo troppo da perdere e veramente troppo poco da guadagnare. 
Non era neanche una rinuncia da tanto automatica che era.
Non mi costava nessuna fatica.. Era veramente facile..
E sono un uomo. O almeno cosi dice il passaporto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ultimo, tutto molto giusto, ma non mi hai risposto sulla domanda del 3d.
> A te ti viene facile dire di no, non mi interessa, davanti a quella che potrebbe essere una occasione da prendere al volo o fatichi un poco?
> O, terza opzione: "piatto ricco mi ci ficco"?


A me viene molto difficile dire di no.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me viene molto difficile dire di no.




...e questo volevo sapere!!
Grazie Claudio!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e questo volevo sapere!!
> Grazie Claudio!



Prego prego, ma ho risposto soltanto perchè sei tu, altrimenti .... e tu sono sicuro sai il perchè.


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

secondo me dipende anche da che tipo di esperienza si ha, voglio dire... se sei una persona (uomo o donna che sia) che è stata fidanzata e fedele per una vita manchi di esperienze e può capitare che a un certo punto, rinunciare a delle opportunità possa essere complicato e vissuto proprio come una rinuncia per se stessi... 

Io se sono innamorata non tradisco, proprio non mi viene in mente...Il "trattanermi" è un campanello d'allarme che suona ad alto volume...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro, Minni, per quanto uno possa cullarsi nell'idea molto romantica di un uomo (o anche di una donna) fedele fino alla morte perchè sì, in realtà è facile che la cosa delle fedeltà sia vera nella misura in cui non viene fuori il contrario. Vale per Connery, è valso per Newman, come per altri.


Anche totò riina dice che tutti hanno certamente rubato qualche volta. Non è così.


----------



## passante (3 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


sì è una rinuncia. ma per me questa parola non ha un significato negativo: la rinuncia è parte della vita semplicemente perché non si può fare tutto, e fare una cosa significa, automaticamente, non farne altre. si fanno tante rinunce, per il lavoro, per la salute, per una passione, e alcune si fanno per la coppia, secondo me. 

una volta sola mi è pesato tantissimo, ma era stata colpa mia: ero arrivato troppo oltre.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sì è una rinuncia. ma per me questa parola non ha un significato negativo: la rinuncia è parte della vita semplicemente perché non si può fare tutto, e fare una cosa significa, automaticamente, non farne altre. si fanno tante rinunce, per il lavoro, per la salute, per una passione, e alcune si fanno per la coppia, secondo me.
> 
> una volta sola mi è pesato tantissimo, ma era stata colpa mia: ero arrivato troppo oltre.



Ciao passante,

verissimo, quello che scrivi. 

rinunce si fanno, e sapendo quello che si vuole, non pesano più di tanto. 
perché ad alcuni pesano invece?

sienne


----------



## passante (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao passante,
> 
> verissimo, quello che scrivi.
> 
> ...


forse pesano nei momenti in cui non siamo tanto convinti dell'obiettivo?


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> forse pesano nei momenti in cui non siamo tanto convinti dell'obiettivo?



Ciao passante

si, per i più sarà così, forse, non lo so. 
perché nello stesso tempo, non so, non mi sembra proprio ...
appena il nodo appare al sole, sanno esattamente cosa vogliono. 
chiedono perdono ... e sanno dove è il loro posto ... 

va beh ... a riguardo, non pesa più ... ma non si capisce tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone dell'affascinante Paul era infelice perché se si parla di appetito puoi aver voglia di hamburger anche sei hai il filetto perché desiderare la varietà è nella natura umana. Forse per un americano sarebbe stato impossibile fare un paragone più articolato, pur restando nell'ambito alimentare: perché andare a mangiare un hamburger che non sai neppure con quale carne sia fatto e come sia stato cucinato quando a casa puoi trovare i migliori ingredienti cucinati nel modo che ti piace e puoi scegliere di avere un pasto completo, uno snack o anche solo di conversare senza mangiare.


No, non è desiderio di varietà, nel caso, ma è bulimia, e anche cattivo, anzi pessimo, gusto. Credo che molti tradimenti oggi siano l'effetto proprio di una oscillazione tra anoressia e bulimia...


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto a Connery, Bova, Newman, si parva licet, ecc. Sono tutti e tre uomini belli. I belli, ho notato, sono particolarmente fedeli. Gli uomini belli, o, se preferite, desiderabili.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche totò riina dice che tutti hanno certamente rubato qualche volta. Non è così.


Fidati di un professionista, benedetta donna.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto a Connery, Bova, Newman, si parva licet, ecc. Sono tutti e tre uomini belli. *I belli, ho notato, sono particolarmente fedeli. Gli uomini belli, o, se preferite, desiderabili.*


Oh Gesù, misericordia.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto a Connery, Bova, Newman, si parva licet, ecc. Sono tutti e tre uomini belli. I belli, ho notato, sono particolarmente fedeli. Gli uomini belli, o, se preferite, desiderabili.


anche le donne, assolutamente


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche le donne, assolutamente


Dubito.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dubito.


magari qualche racchia ci scappa, ammettiamolo


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh Gesù, misericordia.


Ecco un bell'esempio di argomentazione alla JB. Se non ci fossi dovrebbero inventarti:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco un bell'esempio di argomentazione alla JB. Se non ci fossi dovrebbero inventarti:up:


Ma cosa devo argomentare che è una tale fesseria che si commenta da sola. Essù. Ma dove le pigli ste teorie allucinanti e vieppiù assurde?


----------



## Zod (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto a Connery, Bova, Newman, si parva licet, ecc. Sono tutti e tre uomini belli. I belli, ho notato, sono particolarmente fedeli. Gli uomini belli, o, se preferite, desiderabili.


Non capisco perché citare proprio Bova che è appena diventato re del gossip per essere in fase di separazione dalla moglie a seguito, pare, di un tradimento con un uomo, e non da parte della moglie.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non capisco perché citare proprio Bova che è appena diventato re del gossip per essere in fase di separazione dalla moglie a seguito, pare, di un tradimento con un uomo, e non da parte della moglie.


Io di Bova me ne frego, non so quasi chi sia. L'hanno citato altri. Leggi, Zod.So che è ritenuto "un bello". E rispondo a JB che la mia teoria me la tengo, perché ho le prove. Tu che prove porti a contrasto, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io di Bova me ne frego, non so quasi chi sia. L'hanno citato altri. Leggi, Zod.So che è ritenuto "un bello". E rispondo a JB che la mia teoria me la tengo, perché ho le prove. Tu che prove porti a contrasto, eh?


[video=youtube;Cp6lpPRuTIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp6lpPRuTIo[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

JB, mi piacciono i Simpson, e mi spiace contraddire l'esempio. Ma io sono convinta fino al midollo che il corpo è l'uomo. Non è questione di misurare il cranio, ma di avere o non avere una luce propria, un'armonia, un modo di occupare lo spazio, di muoversi nello spazio, un'eleganza, una _forma_. La persona bella (Bova non è bello, a rigore, secondo me, perché non vedo proprio nessuna luce in quell'ammasso di bella carne) è seducente per le qualità che ho detto sopra. E trasmette un senso di autonomia. Anche il tuo Marlon era così. Bello persino quando pesava più di cento kili. Padronanza, disinvoltura... forza. Chi trasmette un'idea di forza con il suo corpo, è perché è forte. E non è forse forte una persona che sembra aver scovato il mistero per vivere in armonia? Gli uomini belli non hanno bisogno di mangiare gli hamburger, credimi...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> JB, mi piacciono i Simpson, e mi spiace contraddire l'esempio. Ma io sono convinta fino al midollo che il corpo è l'uomo. Non è questione di misurare il cranio, ma di avere o non avere una luce propria, un'armonia, un modo di occupare lo spazio, di muoversi nello spazio, un'eleganza, una _forma_. La persona bella (Bova non è bello, a rigore, secondo me, perché non vedo proprio nessuna luce in quell'ammasso di bella carne) è seducente per le qualità che ho detto sopra. E trasmette un senso di autonomia. Anche il tuo Marlon era così. Bello persino quando pesava più di cento kili. Padronanza, disinvoltura... forza. Chi trasmette un'idea di forza con il suo corpo, è perché è forte. E non è forse forte una persona che sembra aver scovato il mistero per vivere in armonia? Gli uomini belli non hanno bisogno di mangiare gli hamburger, credimi...


L'uomo che trasmette un'idea di forza è forte. Che storia. E l'uomo forte mangia solo bistecche (che gli hamburger fanno schifo). Che poi, bistecche. Si fa presto a dire bistecca. Una costata? Con l'osso o senza? Una fiorentina? Non so. Una lombata? Che grado di cottura? Reverse searing? Mah.


----------



## Zod (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io di Bova me ne frego, non so quasi chi sia. L'hanno citato altri. Leggi, Zod.So che è ritenuto "un bello". E rispondo a JB che la mia teoria me la tengo, perché ho le prove. Tu che prove porti a contrasto, eh?


Fossi te ammetterei candidamente una ingenua tendenza allo strafalcione. Almeno risulteresti simpatica.


----------



## passante (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto a Connery, Bova, Newman, si parva licet, ecc. Sono tutti e tre uomini belli. I belli, ho notato, sono particolarmente fedeli. Gli uomini belli, o, se preferite, desiderabili.


ah bon. a me sta bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ah bon. a me sta bene.


Matteo è bello  O tutti e due ?


----------



## passante (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Matteo è bello  O tutti e due ?


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Fossi te ammetterei candidamente una ingenua tendenza allo strafalcione. Almeno risulteresti simpatica.


Ma io non ci tengo per niente a essere simpatica


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non capisco perché citare proprio Bova che è appena diventato re del gossip per essere in fase di separazione dalla moglie a seguito, pare, di un tradimento con un uomo, e non da parte della moglie.


Scusascusa?? Ho letto bene?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Scusascusa?? Ho letto bene?


circola da un po' questa voce in rete secondo la quale bova sarebbe gay e questo sarebbe il motivo della separazione.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> circola da un po' questa voce in rete secondo la* quale bova è gay *e questo sarebbe il motivo della separazione.


Anche Garko.
Ma mentre di Bova qualche dubbio l'ho sempre avuto (ma voi lo vedete che fatica fa a girare anche le scene d'amore nei film?, sex apple -500.0000) di Garco non me lo sarei aspettato. Peccato che su quest'ultimo le fonti sono abb certe


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Anche Garco.
> *Ma mentre di Bova qualche dubbio l'ho sempre avuto (ma voi lo vedete che fatica fa a girare anche le scene d'amore nei film?, sex apple -500.0000) di Garco non me lo sarei aspettato. Peccato che su quest'ultimo le fonti sono abb certe


!_!


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

io invece di garko ho fatto meno fatica a crederci.ho messo un condizionale al mio post , mi pare più corretto in tutti i sensi.
bova ha due figli (e due cani:singleeye


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bova ha guai grossi col fisco
che è peggio!


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

che periodaccio





free ha detto:


> Bova ha guai grossi col fisco
> che è peggio!


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche Garko.
> Ma mentre di Bova qualche dubbio l'ho sempre avuto (ma voi lo vedete che fatica fa a girare anche le scene d'amore nei film?, sex apple -500.0000) di Garco non me lo sarei aspettato. Peccato che su quest'ultimo le fonti sono abb certe


Pensa che io avrei detto l'opposto.
Di Garko ne ero praticamente certa...si mette sempre in posa, con quelle labbrucce protese...
Raul invece mi pareva solo un pò timido e riservato e a me faceva abbastanza sesso.


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Bova ha guai grossi col fisco
> che è peggio!


Si esatto!


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

Garko lo conosco. è un nostro cliente. è proprio evidente


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Garko lo conosco. è un nostro cliente. è proprio evidente


ihihihih....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Bova ha guai grossi col fisco
> che è peggio!



Cara Panterina mia...quando l'ho letto non ci credevo...uno che si puo'scopare qualsiasi donna,diventare gay.Mia moglie che e'saggia,mi ha detto''appunto per quello..si e'stufato e ha voluto provare i maschi''....ma dico io si puo'?garko non so chi sia...me lo dici felina?


----------



## devastata (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Bova ha guai grossi col fisco
> che è peggio!


Le disgrazie quando iniziano si moltiplicano. Per fortuna poi torna il sereno.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Panterina mia...quando l'ho letto non ci credevo...uno che si puo'scopare qualsiasi donna,*diventare gay*.Mia moglie che e'saggia,mi ha detto''appunto per quello..si e'stufato e ha voluto provare i maschi''....ma dico io si puo'?garko non so chi sia...me lo dici felina?


Gay non è che ci si "diventa".


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma certo, specialmente riguardo alle relazioni lunghe...
> 
> ma possibile che co' tutto quel ben di dio che gli girava in quegl'ambienti, qualche camerino o roulotte di produzione, nun ha visto niente de strano?...


nessuno mi tocchi Paul. :incazzato:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Bova ha guai grossi col fisco
> che è peggio!



Vatti a fidare di chi ti amministra


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Panterina mia...quando l'ho letto non ci credevo...uno che si puo'scopare qualsiasi donna,diventare gay.Mia moglie che e'saggia,mi ha detto''appunto per quello..si e'stufato e ha voluto provare i maschi''....ma dico io si puo'?garko non so chi sia...me lo dici felina?


Tutti intellettuali e di mentalità aperta in famiglia.


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Panterina mia...quando l'ho letto non ci credevo...uno che si puo'scopare qualsiasi donna,diventare gay.Mia moglie che e'saggia,mi ha detto''appunto per quello..si e'stufato e ha voluto provare i maschi''....ma dico io si puo'?garko non so chi sia...me lo dici felina?









Garko è un bellone che fa le fiction, spesso il mafioso

adesso Joey ci fa un pensierino per l'avatar della domenica


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vatti a fidare di chi ti amministra



è un po' vecchiotta come scusa!:singleeye:


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Garko lo conosco. è un nostro cliente. è proprio evidente



ma è bello dal "vivo"?
dicci dicci:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> è un po' vecchiotta come scusa!:singleeye:



Dici che ce nè di migliori


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Garko è un bellone che fa le fiction, spesso il mafioso
> 
> adesso Joey ci fa un pensierino per l'avatar della domenica



ecco perche'non so chi sia..mai guardata 1 fiction in vita mia....quindi questo tipo sarebbe gay.senza offesa perloro,anche stamattina mi sono sorbito le reprimende dell'amico gay,che idiota.Pero'non e'come scrive Jo,gay si diventa...ed e'quello che non capisco.Perche''???sentiamo le maestre che rispondono...


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dici che ce nè di migliori



sì certo:

DRINNNNN

-Pronto, qui è la guardia di finanza! lei è bova raoul??

-.....ha sbagliato numero!

CLICK:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco perche'non so chi sia..mai guardata 1 fiction in vita mia....quindi questo tipo sarebbe gay.senza offesa perloro,anche stamattina mi sono sorbito le reprimende dell'amico gay,che idiota.Pero'non e'come scrive Jo,gay si diventa...ed e'quello che non capisco.Perche''???sentiamo le maestre che rispondono...



non credo, caro Lothar
mi ricordo che sin da piccola (asilo) mi piacevano i maschi, in seconda elementare avevo il fidanzatino che faceva quarta e si chiamava Gigi, mi dava i bacini sulle guance e quando ho rotto i pattini si è fermato con me a farmi compagnia...
tutti i gay che conosco mi hanno detto che anche a loro da piccoli è successa la stessa cosa (a parte la rottura dei pattini:mrgreen


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non credo, caro Lothar
> mi ricordo che sin da piccola (asilo) mi piacevano i maschi, in seconda elementare avevo il fidanzatino che faceva quarta e si chiamava Gigi, mi dava i bacini sulle guance e quando ho rotto i pattini si è fermato con me a farmi compagnia...
> tutti i gay che conosco mi hanno detto che anche a loro da piccoli è successa la stessa cosa (a parte la rottura dei pattini:mrgreen


 Cara Pink,e come spieghi il fatto che gli''amichetti''(così mi dice lui..)del mio amicone gay,siano tutti sposati con figli?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è bello dal "vivo"?
> dicci dicci:mrgreen:



no, a me non piace


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Pink,e come spieghi il fatto che gli''amichetti''(così mi dice lui..)del mio amicone gay,siano tutti sposati con figli?


non hanno avuto le palle per vivere secondo le proprie inclinazioni.
poi, forse esiste una bisessualità più diffusa di quanto pensiamo


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Pink,e come spieghi il fatto che gli''amichetti''(così mi dice lui..)del mio amicone gay,siano tutti sposati con figli?





Minerva ha detto:


> non hanno avuto le palle per vivere secondo le proprie inclinazioni.
> poi, forse esiste una bisessualità più diffusa di quanto pensiamo



concordo, anche se non parlerei di non avere le palle ma di non avere le redini della propria vita ben salde in mano, o qualcosa del genere


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, a me non piace



cosa non ti piace, Simy?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hanno avuto le palle per vivere secondo le proprie inclinazioni.
> poi, forse esiste una bisessualità più diffusa di quanto pensiamo



non puoi farlo con una donna e poi con un'uomo.bsx nn esistono.un'uomo etero,non puo'''tecnicamente''sodomizzare,un'altro uomo.


----------



## tesla (4 Ottobre 2013)

io nella mia totale ingenuità in materia ho sempre pensato che esistesse solo il bianco e il nero.
cioè etero e gay.
invece con una certa difficoltà ho imparato, e accettato, che ci sono infinite sfumature (di gay).
un mio amico gay ha una quantità impressionante di amanti sposati.
quello che dice  minerva è sbagliato, non sono  amanti gay, sposati solo perchè non hanno avuto le palle per ammetterlo.
sono proprio bisex.
voi non avete idea di quanti ragazzi lo sono, delle caterve.
certo, tanti si devono ancora capire, ma la maggior parte scelgono il partner in base ai sentimenti che provano.
con la massima naturalezza.
mentre i "grandi" si insultano, ridono ancora  della saponetta negli spogliatoi,  hanno i paraocchi e sbraitano frocio di qui e frocio di là,  stanno crescendo generazioni di ragazzi tolleranti e decisi a scegliere sulla base di quello che sentono.


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Garko è un bellone che fa le fiction, spesso il mafioso
> 
> adesso Joey ci fa un pensierino per l'avatar della domenica


A me fa pensare a una barbabietola maschio. Ma io da anni colleziono foto di Demis Roussos, in caffettano, per dire.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io nella mia totale ingenuità in materia ho sempre pensato che esistesse solo il bianco e il nero.
> cioè etero e gay.
> invece con una certa difficoltà ho imparato, e accettato, che ci sono infinite sfumature (di gay).
> un mio amico gay ha una quantità impressionante di amanti sposati.
> ...


Speriamo che nun passa a legge Giovanardi....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Speriamo che nun passa a legge Giovanardi....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


è uno di quelli che prima o poi lo beccano con un tranvone


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> A me fa pensare a una barbabietola maschio. Ma io da anni colleziono foto di Demis Roussos, in caffettano, per dire.



a me piaceva tanto Steve McQueen, ma non so dire esattamente come mai!
forse per via dell'eleganza mixata con le macchine


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> A me fa pensare a una barbabietola maschio. Ma io da anni colleziono foto di Demis Roussos, in caffettano, per dire.


che bella immagine, da bambina lo adoravo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> A me fa pensare a una barbabietola maschio. Ma io da anni colleziono foto di *Demis Roussos*, *in caffettano*, per dire.


Minchia.


----------



## tesla (4 Ottobre 2013)

ho cercato un'immagine di demis roussos in caffetano e mi è partito l'antivirus :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ho cercato un'immagine di demis roussos in caffetano e mi è partito l'antivirus :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ho cercato un'immagine di demis roussos in caffetano e mi è partito l'antivirus :rotfl:


sara' l'antipidocchi...controlla bene...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sara' l'antipidocchi...controlla bene...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Stermy....


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sara' l'antipidocchi...controlla bene...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io nella mia totale ingenuità in materia ho sempre pensato che esistesse solo il bianco e il nero.
> cioè etero e gay.
> invece con una certa difficoltà ho imparato, e accettato, che ci sono infinite sfumature (di gay).
> un mio amico gay ha una quantità impressionante di amanti sposati.
> ...


mi inchino senz'altro.però a mia discolpa devo dire che alla fine avevo aggiunto questa cosa della bisessualità


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che bella immagine, da bambina lo adoravo




 
Chiuppìlu:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> è uno di quelli che prima o poi lo beccano con un tranvone


anche secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io nella mia totale ingenuità in materia ho sempre pensato che esistesse solo il bianco e il nero.
> cioè etero e gay.
> invece con una certa difficoltà ho imparato, e accettato, che ci sono infinite sfumature (di gay).
> un mio amico gay ha una quantità impressionante di amanti sposati.
> ...


I miei amici gay sono tutti decisi negatori della bisessualità. Nessuno di loro ci crede, nessuno, anche quello tra i miei amici che purtroppo per lui si innamora sempre di uomini sposatissimi... E nemmeno io, da etero, ci riesco a credere. Invece, sì, hai ragione, Tesla, sono sempre di più i bisessuali. E comunque mi resta che non mi convince... Questa cosa poi dei sentimenti che prevalgono su tutto e sarebbero la chiave della bisessualità, mah... sono veramente perplessa. Ma l'argomento è superinteressante.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I miei amici gay sono tutti decisi negatori della bisessualità. Nessuno di loro ci crede, nessuno, anche quello tra i miei amici che purtroppo per lui si innamora sempre di uomini sposatissimi... E nemmeno io, da etero, ci riesco a credere. Invece, sì, hai ragione, Tesla,* sono sempre di più i bisessuali.* E comunque mi resta che non mi convince... Questa cosa poi dei sentimenti che prevalgono su tutto e sarebbero la chiave della bisessualità, mah... sono veramente perplessa. Ma l'argomento è superinteressante.


non si spiegherebbe altrimenti il fenomeno escort trans...

...tra donne invece è diverso: si calano in situazioni compromettenti con molta facilità, per gioco, senza imbarazzi...cosa che tra uomini invece è impossibile...


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non si spiegherebbe altrimenti il fenomeno escort trans...
> 
> ...tra donne invece è diverso: si calano in situazioni compromettenti con molta facilità, per gioco, senza imbarazzi...cosa che tra uomini invece è impossibile...


...tocchi due argomenti che mi mandano ai matti, nel senso che non ci capisco una mazza... cioè, devo ancora trovare una chiave per capirli... meno male che su qualcosa non ho un'opinione, ma mi piacerebbe formarmela. Qualcuno qui dentro frequenta trans, per esempio?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non si spiegherebbe altrimenti il fenomeno escort trans...
> 
> ...tra donne invece è diverso: si calano in situazioni compromettenti con molta facilità, per gioco, senza imbarazzi...cosa che tra uomini invece è impossibile...


Amico mi stupisci...e'ovvio che non esistono i bsx.chiarisco in maniera cruda,così tutti capiscono...
sappiamo che per sodomizzare,''lui''deve essere acciaio,se no nisba..giusto??
Secondo te non e'stra gay,uno che arriva a quel punto vedendo un'altro uomo nudo??
Ovvio che si'.quindi si fanno chiamare bsx,perche'scoccia sentirsi purpu..no???


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> View attachment 7576
> 
> View attachment 7577
> Chiuppìlu:mrgreen:



ma cosa faceva effettivamente nella vita questo essere?
attore? cantante?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico mi stupisci...e'ovvio che non esistono i bsx.chiarisco in maniera cruda,così tutti capiscono...
> sappiamo che per sodomizzare,''lui''deve essere acciaio,se no nisba..giusto??
> Secondo te non e'stra gay,uno che arriva a quel punto vedendo un'altro uomo nudo??
> Ovvio che si'.quindi si fanno chiamare bsx,perche'scoccia sentirsi purpu..no???


Qualche conferma? Però l'opinione terra terra così mi piace! Sarebbe già un chiarimento.


----------



## tesla (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> View attachment 7576
> 
> View attachment 7577
> Chiuppìlu:mrgreen:


sembra sandokan 



Fantastica ha detto:


> I miei amici gay sono tutti decisi negatori della bisessualità. Nessuno di loro ci crede, nessuno, anche quello tra i miei amici che purtroppo per lui si innamora sempre di uomini sposatissimi... E nemmeno io, da etero, ci riesco a credere. Invece, sì, hai ragione, Tesla, sono sempre di più i bisessuali. E comunque mi resta che non mi convince... Questa cosa poi dei sentimenti che prevalgono su tutto e sarebbero la chiave della bisessualità, mah... sono veramente perplessa. Ma l'argomento è superinteressante.


inizialmente la negavo anch'io.
e faccio davvero fatica ad accettarlo, però i fatti sono questi. boh.



The Cheater ha detto:


> che tra uomini invece è impossibile...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sembra sandokan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente...la grassa risata è per...?!?!?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico mi stupisci...e'ovvio che non esistono i bsx.chiarisco in maniera cruda,così tutti capiscono...
> sappiamo che per sodomizzare,''lui''deve essere acciaio,se no nisba..giusto??
> Secondo te non e'stra gay,uno che arriva a quel punto vedendo un'altro uomo nudo??
> Ovvio che si'.quindi si fanno chiamare bsx,perche'scoccia sentirsi purpu..no???


Allora perché non vanno direttamente con i gay???
No...piace sta costa storta dell'uccello insieme a tette e trucco da dona...
...e non è bisessualità...

Ai bisex piace sia lo sticchio che la minchia...donne e uomini...

Comunque "dicono" che il cliente medio dei trans è l'ultra 50enne femminaro che si ritrova sto nuovo impulso


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Allora perché non vanno direttamente con i gay???
> No...piace sta costa storta dell'uccello insieme a tette e trucco da dona...
> ...e non è bisessualità...
> 
> ...




dici che, Lothar... è in pericolo?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sembra sandokan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un mondo sconosciuto dove in realtà mi accorgo della mia ignoranza immensa: diciamo gay definendo sia un uomo che si sente femmina che un altro che è maschio ed ama i maschi?
una lesbica si sente un uomo o è donna che ama le donne?
c'è chi si sente intrappolato in un corpo che non gli appartiene e chi semplicemente è attratto dal suo genere?


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un mondo sconosciuto dove in realtà mi accorgo della mia ignoranza immensa: diciamo gay definendo sia un uomo che si sente femmina che un altro che è maschio ed ama i maschi?
> una lesbica si sente un uomo o è donna che ama le donne?
> c'è chi si sente intrappolato in un corpo che non gli appartiene e chi semplicemente è attratto dal suo genere?


...ma è la minerva che conosco io
 e che riprende tutti
 sull'ortografia e la grammatica,
 a fare queste 
 domande?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma è la minerva che conosco io
> e che riprende tutti
> sull'ortogarfia e la grammatica,
> a fare queste
> domande?


è quella ignorante , come ho appena detto.


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è quella ignorante , come ho appena detto.


parecchio però...
perchè se mi riprendi per come scrivo la parola "omosessuale"...o  "piripicchio"
si suppone che tu almeno ne sappia il significato.

comunque sei perdonata.
e adesso vai sul dizionario a leggere il significato profondo 
di ogni termine che hai citato prima.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> parecchio però...
> perchè se mi riprendi per come scrivo la parola "omosessuale"...o  "piripicchio"
> si suppone che tu almeno ne sappia il significato.
> 
> ...


e però quale termine.sull'identità di genere c'è una confusione immane.
ci sono pure degli strani acronimi


----------



## Zod (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico mi stupisci...e'ovvio che non esistono i bsx.chiarisco in maniera cruda,così tutti capiscono...
> sappiamo che per sodomizzare,''lui''deve essere acciaio,se no nisba..giusto??
> Secondo te non e'stra gay,uno che arriva a quel punto vedendo un'altro uomo nudo??
> Ovvio che si'.quindi si fanno chiamare bsx,perche'scoccia sentirsi purpu..no???


La fisicità è solo una componente. 

Siamo tutti bisex condizionati dall'educazione. È come mangiare crostacei e schifare gli insetti. Io continuo a schifarli e ad apprezzare i frutti di mare, ma razionalmente penso sia illogico e dipenda solo dall'educazione.

C'è un bel film intitolato "la moglie del soldato" che rende abbastanza l'idea.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> ...Siamo tutti bisex condizionati dall'educazione...


Perdonami ehhh?
Ma...

...MINKIATE!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perdonami ehhh?
> Ma...
> 
> ...MINKIATE!!!!!


Sono d'accordo con te.
Ci saranno persone confuse. Alcune.


----------



## devastata (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco perche'non so chi sia..mai guardata 1 fiction in vita mia....quindi questo tipo sarebbe gay.senza offesa perloro,anche stamattina mi sono sorbito le reprimende dell'amico gay,che idiota.Pero'non e'come scrive Jo,gay si diventa...ed e'quello che non capisco.Perche''???sentiamo le maestre che rispondono...



Tutto nella vita Si DIVENTA.

Incide molto l'ambiente famigliare e sociale in cui si cresce.

Ho un grosso problema in questi mesi in famiglia per un nipote, 11 anni, che proprio a causa dei condizionamenti famigliari, cura esasperata fino all'ossessione della forma, abbigliamento, scelta compagni, viene additato da alcuni compagni di scuola come gay, e, sinceramente, i dubbi a noi zii erano venuti già da un anno.

So che è giovane, ma ci sono troppi segnali della sua diversità dagli altri bambini.

Ovviamente non considero un dramma se lo diventerà davvero, io però sono solo sua zia.

I genitori sono agitati, sia per la sua reazione alle prese in giro dei compagni e relative gavi conseguenze, sia perchè pur non volendo ammetterlo NON possono non avere dubbi.

E' cosi perchè è la sua natura o il fatto di averlo sempre vestito come un modello di Armani, firmato dalle mutande alle scarpe calzini, viziato in maniera vergognosa, accontentato per qualsiasi cosa, condizionato al bello a tutti i costi ha condizionato il suo modo di essere?

Ora va dallo psicologo.

Per anni pregavo mia cognata di mandarlo in colonia, di non tenerselo in braccio e nel letto (dorme ancora con la mamma), niente.

Quindi spesso è la famiglia che rovina, se vogliamo considerarla una rovina, per me è solo un bel ragazzo in meno in circolazione per le donne, peccato.

Dimenticavo, ne ho un altro di nipote,  che, temo, per nascondere la sua potenziale omosessualità, sta entrando in seminario, tardi, è lampante che non è una vocazione vera, lo so per altri fatti confessati dal padre e confermati da un prete che lo conosce. Questo per altri motivi ha avuto un infanzia infelice e problemi enormi con la madre.


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io nella mia totale ingenuità in materia ho sempre pensato che esistesse solo il bianco e il nero.
> cioè etero e gay.
> invece con una certa difficoltà ho imparato, e accettato, che ci sono infinite sfumature (di gay).
> un mio amico gay ha una quantità impressionante di amanti sposati.
> ...


io sinceramente non ci credo alla bisessualità. anche i miei amici hanno un sacco di amichetti sposati, e anche io ho conosciuto gente sposata che... ma secondo me è più gente che ha capito troppo tardi la sua omosessualità che altro. però non lo so, magari sono io che ho dei pregiudizi, eh. 



Fantastica ha detto:


> I miei amici gay sono tutti decisi negatori della bisessualità. Nessuno di loro ci crede, nessuno, anche quello tra i miei amici che purtroppo per lui si innamora sempre di uomini sposatissimi... E nemmeno io, da etero, ci riesco a credere. Invece, sì, hai ragione, Tesla, sono sempre di più i bisessuali. E comunque mi resta che non mi convince... Questa cosa poi dei sentimenti che prevalgono su tutto e sarebbero la chiave della bisessualità, mah... sono veramente perplessa. Ma l'argomento è superinteressante.


pure io.


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico mi stupisci...e'ovvio che non esistono i bsx.chiarisco in maniera cruda,così tutti capiscono...
> sappiamo che per sodomizzare,''lui''deve essere acciaio,se no nisba..giusto??
> Secondo te non e'stra gay,uno che arriva a quel punto vedendo un'altro uomo nudo??
> Ovvio che si'.quindi si fanno chiamare bsx,perche'scoccia sentirsi purpu..no???


la teoria dell'acciaio ha un suo fascino :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un mondo sconosciuto dove in realtà mi accorgo della mia ignoranza immensa: diciamo gay definendo sia un uomo che si sente femmina che un altro che è maschio ed ama i maschi?
> una lesbica si sente un uomo o è donna che ama le donne?
> c'è chi si sente intrappolato in un corpo che non gli appartiene e chi semplicemente è attratto dal suo genere?


omosessuale è chi è attratto dal suo genere: un uomo che si sente uomo ma a cui piacciono gli uomini. vallo tu a capire il perché. io non l'ho mai capito. 
chi non si riconosce nel suo genere è transessuale.


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ma sono delle varianti biologiche...prima di tutto varianti biologiche. Rispetto al diventare,  si _diventa_ tutt'al più infelici, secondo me, quando l'ambiente si oppone arbitrariamente o anche semplicemente risponde in maniera inadeguata. I mezzi possono essere tanti, culturali, educativi, legati al momento storico o alle stratificazioni storiche, religiose ecc., e possono portare ad eccessi, distorsioni, manipolazioni, smarrimenti, malintesi, producendo sofferenza e disagio, l' essere iporettivi o iperreattivi nella propria naturale variante biologica. E' questo che si _diventa_, disagiati. Il resto secondo me si è, e si esprime secondo i propri mezzi intellettivi, cognitivi, emotivi, affettivi nell'interazione di questi con l'ambiente, secondo diverse gradazioni e tonalità.


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma sono delle varianti biologiche...prima di tutto varianti biologiche. Rispetto al diventare,  si _diventa_ tutt'al più infelici, secondo me, quando l'ambiente si oppone arbitrariamente o anche semplicemente risponde in maniera inadeguata. I mezzi possono essere tanti, culturali, educativi, legati al momento storico o alle stratificazioni storiche, religiose ecc., e possono portare ad eccessi, distorsioni, manipolazioni, smarrimenti, malintesi, producendo sofferenza e disagio, l' essere iporettivi o iperreattivi nella propria naturale variante biologica. E' questo che si _diventa_, disagiati. Il resto secondo me si è, e si esprime secondo i propri mezzi intellettivi, cognitivi, emotivi, affettivi nell'interazione di questi con l'ambiente, secondo diverse gradazioni e tonalità.


anche io penso che omosessuali si nasca, e non si diventi. 
ma si può essere felici, io sono felice. non è un problema, se gli altri non te lo rendono tale.


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> anche io penso che omosessuali si nasca, e non si diventi.
> ma si può essere felici, io sono felice. non è un problema, se gli altri non te lo rendono tale.


Esattamente! Si può diventare infelici. E' tutto quello che si può _diventare_. Il resto, si è.


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> anche io penso che omosessuali si nasca, e non si diventi.
> ma si può essere felici, io sono felice. non è un problema, se gli altri non te lo rendono tale.


Ma un uomo o una donna che sono attratti da persone del proprio sesso, come riescono ad avere rapporti fisici con persone di sesso diverso?
Per fare un esempio. Ho un conoscente che all'eta' di 40 anni ha deciso di vivere con la persona che pare, sia stato il suo compagno segreto da anni. Questo mio conoscente era sposato con due figli.
Vuol dire che comunque, almeno "meccanicamente" e' riuscito a provare attrazione pure per la moglie.
E' questo che capisco poco...fingono il desiderio? E come ci si riesce?


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma un uomo o una donna che sono attratti da persone del proprio sesso, come riescono ad avere rapporti fisici con persone di sesso diverso?
> Per fare un esempio. Ho un conoscente che all'eta' di 40 anni ha deciso di vivere con la persona che pare, sia stato il suo compagno segreto da anni. Questo mio conoscente era sposato con due figli.
> Vuol dire che comunque, almeno "meccanicamente" e' riuscito a provare attrazione pure per la moglie.
> E' questo che capisco poco...fingono il desiderio? E come ci si riesce?


E' una differenza, posta nella scala graduata delle innumerevoli differenze biologiche che, secondo il compito dell'universo-vita, vanno a tessere una trama con l'ambiente. In quest'ultimo si trovano una serie di complicazioni e variabili culturali che possono far diventare la variabile biologica uno svantaggio (portare al disagio). Ma come dice Passante, se io coincido con me sono felice; in realtà non tutti ce la fanno, ma questo avviene anche all'interno di altre varianti, e anche lì non dovrebbe avvenire.


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' una differenza, posta nella scala graduata delle innumerevoli differenze biologiche che, secondo il compito dell'universo-vita, vanno a tessere una trama con l'ambiente. In quest'ultimo si trovano una serie di complicazioni e variabili culturali che possono far diventare la variabile biologica uno svantaggio (portare al disagio). Ma come dice Passante, se io coincido con me sono felice; in realtà non tutti ce la fanno, ma questo avviene anche all'interno di altre varianti, e anche lì non dovrebbe avvenire.


Ma quando dici "coincido con me" intendi che ci si comprende, ci si accetta e ci si vuol bene.
Si e' "risolti".
E allora se anche non coscientemente non si accettano certe verita' o pulsioni (come essere attratti dallo stesso sesso), ci si comporta come se si fosse etero? Questo intendi?
Pero'...anche per un etero uomo o donna che sia, puo' diventare estremamente difficile avere rapporti sessuali con chi non piace (o non piace piu') e ci si deve "sforzare" (orrenda parola). E a uno sguardo sensibile del partner cio' appare lampante.
Per questo faccio fatica a capire come non ci si possa accorgere che il nostro compagno ha altre preferenze sessuali.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> anche io penso che omosessuali si nasca, e non si diventi.
> ma si può essere felici,* io sono felice.* non è un problema, se gli altri non te lo rendono tale.


questo è importante , che me frega degli acronimi...alla fine ti capisco perché so cosa provi quando ami


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un mondo sconosciuto dove in realtà mi accorgo della mia ignoranza immensa: diciamo gay definendo sia un uomo che si sente femmina che un altro che è maschio ed ama i maschi?
> una lesbica si sente un uomo o è donna che ama le donne?
> c'è chi si sente intrappolato in un corpo che non gli appartiene e chi semplicemente è attratto dal suo genere?



Sono cose diverse.

C'è l'identità sessuale, e ci sono i gusti sessuali.

Tanto per fare tre esempi, ho due amiche, femmine, entrambe con un problema di genere. Loro si sentono uomo -e a guardarle, in effetti sembra che la natura abbia fatto qualche confusione.

Una ama le donne, è lesbica.
L'altra invece desidera gli uomini, lei si sente uomo "gay".

Terso esempio, non lo conosco di persona ma conosco sua moglie, un uomo che si sente donna, e sta diventando donna, sostenuto ed incoraggiato dalla moglie, che ha sempre saputo di questa sua natura.
E questo uomo, che ormai dovrei chiamare donna, perchè con le cure ormonali e tutto ormai sembra proprio una donna, ama sua moglie, la desidera, ci fa sesso etc etc.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io sinceramente non ci credo alla bisessualità. anche i miei amici hanno un sacco di amichetti sposati, e anche io ho conosciuto gente sposata che... ma secondo me è più gente che ha capito troppo tardi la sua omosessualità che altro. però non lo so, magari sono io che ho dei pregiudizi, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> pure io.



Bè, mi ricorderò sempre della lunga, lunga notte a parlare con un ragazzo bisex, dopo aver fatto l'amore.
Mi parlava di quanto era difficile per lui ammettere la sua omosessualità, di quanto fosse schifosamente "macho" l'ambiente che lo circondava, delle sue paure.
E di quanto lui stesso fosse stato confuso, visto che davvero le donne gli piacciono.
Però meno dei maschi (ok, non era molto lusinghiero per me, però ero l'unica a cui avesse confidato quelle cose, quindi l'autostima si equilibrava  )


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

da Nausicaa:_ Sono cose diverse.

C'è l'identità sessuale, e ci sono i gusti sessuali.

Tanto per fare tre esempi, ho due amiche, femmine, entrambe con un problema di genere. Loro si sentono uomo -e a guardarle, in effetti sembra che la natura abbia fatto qualche confusione.

Una ama le donne, è lesbica.
L'altra invece desidera gli uomini, lei si sente uomo "gay".

Terso esempio, non lo conosco di persona ma conosco sua moglie, un uomo che si sente donna, e sta diventando donna, sostenuto ed incoraggiato dalla moglie, che ha sempre saputo di questa sua natura.
E questo uomo, che ormai dovrei chiamare donna, perchè con le cure ormonali e tutto ormai sembra proprio una donna, ama sua moglie, la desidera, ci fa sesso etc etc.  (Nausicaa)

_
E' semplicemente il merviglioso mondo, così come l'hai descritto lo è, mettici uno sguardo malevolo e può cominciare subito la carriera verso tutt'altro.


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma un uomo o una donna che sono attratti da persone del proprio sesso, come riescono ad avere rapporti fisici con persone di sesso diverso?
> Per fare un esempio. Ho un conoscente che all'eta' di 40 anni ha deciso di vivere con la persona che pare, sia stato il suo compagno segreto da anni. Questo mio conoscente era sposato con due figli.
> Vuol dire che comunque, almeno "meccanicamente" e' riuscito a provare attrazione pure per la moglie.
> E' questo che capisco poco...fingono il desiderio? E come ci si riesce?


premetto che parlo per me.

a me non è che l'idea di far l'amore con una donna faccia ribrezzo, non c'è niente da fingere. l'ho fatto anche, in rarissimi casi. solo che (nel mio caso) è molto molto difficile che mi senta attratto da una donna. 
ma non ho nessunissimo dubbio: sono gay gay gay, anche se posso "funzionare" con una donna. 

ho amici, invece, che ad andare con una donna non ci penserebbero proprio... probabilmente ci sono moltissimi modi e sfumature.


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, mi ricorderò sempre della lunga, lunga notte a parlare con un ragazzo bisex, dopo aver fatto l'amore.
> Mi parlava di quanto era difficile per lui ammettere la sua omosessualità, di quanto fosse schifosamente "macho" l'ambiente che lo circondava, delle sue paure.
> E di quanto lui stesso fosse stato confuso, visto che davvero le donne gli piacciono.
> Però meno dei maschi (ok, non era molto lusinghiero per me, però ero l'unica a cui avesse confidato quelle cose, quindi l'autostima si equilibrava  )


 sì, anche io ho amici che dicono così... ma tendenzialmente credo che se uno di questi tuoi o miei amici chiude gli occhi e pensa alla persona ideale che vorrebbe accanto nella vita, immediatamente immagina O una donna, O un uomo. ma le mie sono solo opinioni, nascono dal fatto che tendo a estendere agli altri il mio modo di essere, forse.


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> premetto che parlo per me.
> 
> a me non è che l'idea di far l'amore con una donna faccia ribrezzo, non c'è niente da fingere. l'ho fatto anche, in rarissimi casi. solo che (nel mio caso) è molto molto difficile che mi senta attratto da una donna.
> ma non ho nessunissimo dubbio: sono gay gay gay, anche se posso "funzionare" con una donna.
> ...


Grazie per la spiegazione. Anche se ovviamente, basata sulla tua esperienza.


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2013)

@Minerva: io mi definisco gay per semplicità.
tecnicamente sono lesbica, donna che ama le donne, ma non ho problemi di identità.
quando dico "gay" lo faccio per sintesi, come direi baby sitter invece di "signora che tiene d'occhio i bambini quando i genitori non ci sono" :mexican:
lesbica è più lungo e mi suona male.




devastata ha detto:


> Questo per altri motivi ha avuto un infanzia infelice e problemi enormi con la madre.


credo che fondamentalmente dallo psicologo dovrebbe andare la madre di questo ragazzino.
immediatamente anche.
 lui andrebbe lasciato in pace, gli si è scatenato attorno un subbuglio che non vorrei essere al suo posto.
spero  che sia di tempra forte, molto forte e che prenda le distanze da tutti  quelli che gli stanno attorno, vestendolo come un manichino e strillando  per la sua presunta diversità.
in una parola, che possa essere quello che è, in pace.
accoglietelo, non studiatelo al microscopio.
quelli che non vengono accolti, non fanno una bella fine.

mi colpisce molto la frase "un ragazzino in meno per le ragazze".
devastata, capisco la paura che questo tuo nipote possa essere infelice, ma queste frasi non si possono sentire.
sono roba da 1830.
se  fosse una ragazzino in più per un altro bravo ragazzino con il quale   essere felici, ridere, scherzare, fare gite, sarebbe così ripugnante?  siamo 6 dico 6 miliardi di persone, pensi davvero che manchino i ragazzi  per le ragazzine?
pensi davvero che il mondo possa subire un contraccolpo violento se un 5-10% della popolazione è omosessuale?
che ci si avvii verso l'estinzione? :mrgreen:
coraggio :mrgreen:
ci  sono moltissimi bei libri scritti da ragazzi omosessuali o con storie  omosessuali, documentati un pochino in materia e vedrai che sarai più  serena. 



passante ha detto:


> io sinceramente non ci credo alla bisessualità.  anche i miei amici hanno un sacco di amichetti sposati, e anche io ho  conosciuto gente sposata che... ma secondo me è più gente che ha capito  troppo tardi la sua omosessualità che altro. però non lo so, magari sono  io che ho dei pregiudizi, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> pure io.


fatico molto a capire i bisessuali, ma devo prenderne atto in un certo senso.
anche per me ci sarebbe una netta distinzione, etero-gay, ma i fatti mi mandano in confusione 
saremmo così semplici noi due :mrgreen:



passante ha detto:


> omosessuale è chi è attratto dal suo genere: un  uomo che si sente uomo ma a cui piacciono gli uomini. vallo tu a capire  il perché. io non l'ho mai capito.
> chi non si riconosce nel suo genere è transessuale.


*


passante ha detto:


> anche io penso che omosessuali si nasca, e non si diventi.
> ma si può essere felici, io sono felice. non è un problema, se gli altri non te lo rendono tale. :smile:


anche secondo me si nasce. 
ma riconosco che l'ambiente possa  avere una funzione in una piccola percentuale che non so quantificare,  perchè non sono un'esperta e anche gli studiosi non lo sanno dire con  sicurezza..
ma l'ambiente può reprimere, frustrare anche per lungo tempo.
l'ambiente può rendere infelici.
l'ambiente può anche uccidere.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono cose diverse.
> 
> C'è l'identità sessuale, e ci sono i gusti sessuali.
> 
> ...


i casi di identità mi fanno tenerezza, lo dico sinceramente.
io, come donna che si sente donna e ama le donne, sono a dir poco fortunata (non tantissimo, ma almeno un po')



passante ha detto:


> premetto che parlo per me.
> 
> a me non è che l'idea di far l'amore con una donna faccia ribrezzo, non  c'è niente da fingere. l'ho fatto anche, in rarissimi casi. solo che  (nel mio caso) è molto molto difficile che mi senta attratto da una  donna.
> ma non ho nessunissimo dubbio: sono gay gay gay, anche se posso "funzionare" con una donna.
> ...


anche questo mi sento di sottoscriverlo.



@The Cheater: rido perchè hai un'idea dell'uomo molto medioevale, come lothar.
non è un insulto sia chiaro.
il tipo di uomo macho, che se sfiorato dalla parola omosessuale si mette a strisciare col sedere appoggiato alla parete.
 l'idea  che gli uomini non facciano giochetti e non si lascino andare  facilmente, prorpio perchè uomini e masculi è molto infantile e ingenua.
dovresti  un po' scendere tra gli umani, dalle barricate di machismo, per  scoprire quanti sono coinvolti nei giochetti e nei sentimenti  omosessuali.
fra parentesi, ma non ti spaventare non lo dico per te,  quelli più ostici a trattare dell'argomento, quelli più abbarbicati al  feudo maschile sono i più a rischio.
un uomo sereno, non viene sfiorato dall'orrore.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> da Nausicaa:_ Sono cose diverse.
> 
> C'è l'identità sessuale, e ci sono i gusti sessuali.
> 
> ...


Trovata la nota stonata, quella in neretto.

Rifletto su quel poco che ho letto, soltanto una pagina in pratica, e al momento il risultato finale è questo: Se non fossimo condizionati dalla natura, ( ma già a scrivere natura uhm.... tutto il discorso sballa. Ma non lo cancello perchè è un dato di fatto, la natura esiste, la procreazione anche, l'identità sessuale che distingue esiste e un motivo ci sarà) dai pregiudizi sociali che variano da tempo a tempo, da morale, moralità, (ehm dicono che sono due cose diverse ) cultura, legalità e via discorrendo potrei anche arrivare a pensare che, un percorso di vita dopo l'adolescenza potrebbe correre in delle molteplicità dove il sesso puro fine a se stesso dovrebbe se non all'infinito, ma anche finito , dare conoscenza del piacere di questo per poi andare a pararsi in una decisione da prendere se si è propensi alla procreazione e alla scelta di un'identità ben precisa.( ma in questo caso che senso avrebbe se siamo così aperti a tutto) Ma credo sia una chimera, e chimera a parere mio rimarrà sempre, ma non è detto.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> @Minerva: io mi definisco gay per semplicità.
> tecnicamente sono lesbica, donna che ama le donne, ma non ho problemi di identità.
> quando dico "gay" lo faccio per sintesi, come direi baby sitter invece di "signora che tiene d'occhio i bambini quando i genitori non ci sono" :mexican:
> lesbica è più lungo e mi suona male.
> ...


grazie, tesla


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> @The Cheater: rido perchè hai un'idea dell'uomo molto medioevale, come lothar.
> non è un insulto sia chiaro.
> il tipo di uomo macho, che se sfiorato dalla parola omosessuale si mette a strisciare col sedere appoggiato alla parete.
> l'idea  che gli uomini non facciano giochetti e non si lascino andare  facilmente, prorpio perchè uomini e masculi è molto infantile e ingenua.
> ...


Parliamo di evidenze o di mentalità? Perché se parliamo di mentalità "potrei" anche essere d'accordo con te...ma le evidenze sono altre

Non c'è ne infantilità ne ingenuità nel mettere su due piani opposti, quali stanno, i rapporti intimi tra uomini e quelli tra donne: in uno spogliatoio X due donne giocano e/o si confrontano tra loro senza necessariamente essere gay, due uomini o sono gay oppure non li vedrai mai guardarsi e palparsi nemmeno per ragioni cliniche

Quante tette hai toccato tu senza malizia? Per ammirazione, per confronto, perché l'amica ti diceva "tocca qua, che è sta cosa?"
E culi?
E ascelle ne hai mai odorate?
E la punizione del gioco di turno? Bacio con lingua ad un'altra donna? (Vabe nel tuo caso un piacere, ma quanto era spiacevole per altre tue amiche etero?)
La donna ha una intimità con altre donne molto libera aperta e serena, vi piacete tra voi a prescindere della totale homosessualità o meno

Di contro per noi uomini etero:
Non ci guardiamo dal petto in giù
Non ci sfioriamo
Non ci palpiamo le palle, nemmeno se uno ci dice di un possibile qualcosa "che non va" (gli suggeriamo un medico bravo)
Non ci accarezziamo i capelli
Non odoriamo il nuovo profumo che effetto fa sulla nostra pelle
Non ci facciamo complimenti per le dimensioni dell'uccello 

...e sopratutto la sola idea di baciarci anche per gioco ci da il voltastomaco...

Concludo con una opinione (ma convinta)
L'omosessualità riguarda secondo me solo gli uomini...quella delle donne è un qualcosa di diverso in quanto la donna in genere è predisposta (in funzione delle situazioni) a provare attrazione verso donne e disgusto verso gli uomini...questa particolare condizione (che comunque chiamiamo sempre omosessualità) è semplicemente un qualcosa che acuisce tali caratteristiche già latenti a mio parere...
...mentre per gli uomini è diverso in quanto si parla di totale snaturalezza nei gusti e nei rapporti


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Trovata la nota stonata, quella in neretto.*
> 
> Rifletto su quel poco che ho letto, soltanto una pagina in pratica, e al momento il risultato finale è questo: Se non fossimo condizionati dalla natura, ( ma già a scrivere natura uhm.... tutto il discorso sballa. Ma non lo cancello perchè è un dato di fatto, la natura esiste, la procreazione anche, l'identità sessuale che distingue esiste e un motivo ci sarà) dai pregiudizi sociali che variano da tempo a tempo, da morale, moralità, (ehm dicono che sono due cose diverse ) cultura, legalità e via discorrendo potrei anche arrivare a pensare che, un percorso di vita dopo l'adolescenza potrebbe correre in delle molteplicità dove il sesso puro fine a se stesso dovrebbe se non all'infinito, ma anche finito , dare conoscenza del piacere di questo per poi andare a pararsi in una decisione da prendere se si è propensi alla procreazione e alla scelta di un'identità ben precisa.( ma in questo caso che senso avrebbe se siamo così aperti a tutto) Ma credo sia una chimera, e chimera a parere mio rimarrà sempre, ma non è detto.


Mi spiace se mi sono espressa male.
Eì una frase che usano anche loro, le mie amiche, quando parlano di come si sentono.
Se le guardi, si vede che sono molto mascoline. I tratti femminili del loro corpo, non li amano. Una si trova proprio a disagio quando si confronta con la femminilità del suo corpo.
Ma se la vedi da fuori, in pantaloni e maglietta, sembra un maschio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace se mi sono espressa male.
> Eì una frase che usano anche loro, le mie amiche, quando parlano di come si sentono.
> Se le guardi, si vede che sono molto mascoline. I tratti femminili del loro corpo, non li amano. Una si trova proprio a disagio quando si confronta con la femminilità del suo corpo.
> Ma se la vedi da fuori, in pantaloni e maglietta, sembra un maschio.


Ma dai nauu, che dispiacersi... non è il caso. Poi ho soltanto preso come spunto il discorso di innominata e ho nerettato, alla fine ho scritto altro, è su quello che baso una riflessione a parere mio infinita e inconcludente e senza senso, visto a parere mio l'impossibilità di renderla reale. :smile:

In pratica parlavo di conoscenza in senso troppo ampio, dove la sessualità l'identità e via discorrendo passano attraverso l'esperienza del sesso, della conoscenza di se stessi e degli altri-tutti, e alla fine di ciò la capacità di scegliere un'identità sessuale propria e non a cui dare amore.


----------



## Innominata (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dai nauu, che dispiacersi... non è il caso. Poi ho soltanto preso come spunto il discorso di innominata e ho nerettato, alla fine ho scritto altro, è su quello che baso una riflessione a parere mio infinita e inconcludente e senza senso, visto a parere mio l'impossibilità di renderla reale. :smile:
> 
> In pratica parlavo di conoscenza in senso troppo ampio, dove la sessualità l'identità e via discorrendo passano attraverso l'esperienza del sesso, della conoscenza di se stessi e degli altri-tutti, e alla fine di ciò la capacità di scegliere un'identità sessuale propria e non a cui dare amore.



La frase che tu hai nerettato e' di  Nausicaa che io citavo facendo un goffo copia - incolla perche' non riuscivo a fare il quote.  Per me e' il contrario del neretto, la natura non fa confusione, si esprime così come dev'essere nelle sue varianti; queste varianti di per se' naturalmente naturali, possono diventare uno svantaggio e tradursi in un disagio nell' incontro con le variabili ambientali e il proprio patrimonio come persona in generale.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> b
> La frase che tu hai nerettato e' di n Mausicaa che io citavo facendo un goffo copia incolla perche' non riuscivo a fare il quote.  Per me e' il contrario del neretto, la natura non fa confusione, si esprime nelle sue varianti; queste varianti di pef se' naturalmente naturali, possono diventare unk svantaggio nell' incontro con levariabili ambientali e il proprio patrimonio come persona in generale.



Ma la natura a parere mio non può sbagliare, probabilmente c'è altro dietro a quello che si va a creare in alcune persone, di certo credo, quando qualcosa non quadra e non sembra naturale e in quel contesto si asseconda l'innaturalità della persona, è una coincidenza di chissà quali fattori che portano la persona ad assecondare questa innaturalità che comunque non centra nulla con la propria identità sessuale. Anche perchè chiunque deve assecondare quello che gli sta bene se è certo di quello che vuole.

Forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, forse no, ma mi viene difficile esprimermi.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non si spiegherebbe altrimenti il fenomeno escort trans...
> 
> ...tra donne invece è diverso: *si calano in situazioni compromettenti con molta facilità, per gioco, senza imbarazzi*...cosa che tra uomini invece è impossibile...


Parli perchè lo sai o perchè immagini che sia così?


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> @The Cheater: rido perchè hai un'idea dell'uomo molto medioevale, come lothar.
> non è un insulto sia chiaro.
> il tipo di uomo macho, che se sfiorato dalla parola omosessuale si mette a strisciare col sedere appoggiato alla parete.
> l'idea  che gli uomini non facciano giochetti e non si lascino andare  facilmente, prorpio perchè uomini e masculi è molto infantile e ingenua.
> ...


:up:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Parli perchè lo sai o perchè immagini che sia così?


Perché ho visto con i miei occhi varie situazioni dove le ragazze si lasciano andare senza essere considerate lesbiche...

...mentre mai visti uomini stuzzicarsi nemmeno per scherzo pena l'essere presi per gay

In più vivo situazioni da spogliatoio maschile e confermo quanto scritto mentre varie donne mi confermano la loro serenità


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché ho visto con i miei occhi varie situazioni dove le ragazze si lasciano andare senza essere considerate lesbiche...
> 
> ...mentre mai visti uomini stuzzicarsi *nemmeno per scherzo pena l'essere presi per gay*
> 
> In più vivo situazioni da spogliatoio maschile e confermo quanto scritto mentre varie donne mi confermano la loro serenità


E' una questione culturale allora. Non una questione di istinto.


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché ho visto con i miei occhi varie situazioni dove le ragazze si lasciano andare senza essere considerate lesbiche...
> 
> ...mentre mai visti uomini stuzzicarsi nemmeno per scherzo pena l'essere presi per gay
> 
> In più vivo situazioni da spogliatoio maschile e confermo quanto scritto mentre varie donne mi confermano la loro serenità


ma un conto è tocchignarsi e annusarsi, anche palparsi vicendevolmente, un conto è innamorarsi. 
quindi per quanto una ragazza (non lesbica) possa giocherellare con le amiche, ad arrivare ad un rapporto di coppia ce ne vuole.
tutta la storia dell'innamorarsi, farfalle, emozioni, cose varie, non nasce solo dal fatto che si è abituate a maggiore confidenza.
per gli uomini gay è assolutamente normale, perchè hanno meno paranoie esistenziali di quelli etero (mi riferisco al machismo).
e questa è una cosa.
la seconda è: non mi venire a dire che non vi lodate il pisello a vicenda perchè mi rotolo in terra.
se gli uomini potessero, ne farebbero una disciplina olimpica.
la terza è che le cose stanno cambiando rispetto alle tue idee e a quelle dei maschi della tua generazione (non parliamo di quelle prima).
ora i ragazzi sono molto più liberi! sgravati da quelle sovrastrutture inutili che vi portavate dietro da millenni.
cheater, gli uomini ballano adesso! la breakdance ha sdoganato il fatto che potete muovervi, ballare e divertirvi senza essere finocchi.
e ora i ragazzini provano funky, hip hop e si divertono come pazzi. tu saresti mai andato a iscriverti a un corso di hip hop? 
si curano, si vestono, sono liberi di essere anche un po' narcisi.
grazie al cielo sono anche meno bloccati di come vedi i maschi tu, si abbracciano e giocano.
non è natura quella di essere bloccati e rigidi, sono imposizioni millenarie.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E' una questione culturale allora. Non una questione di istinto.


No
A me uomo l'idea di sfiorare le labbra di un altro uomo mi da la nausea...e posso assicurarti che vale per tanti uomini...
...una donna "generalmente" non prova così tanto disgusto...


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No
> A me uomo l'idea di sfiorare le labbra di un altro uomo mi da la nausea...e posso assicurarti che vale per tanti uomini...
> ...*una donna "generalmente" non prova così tanto disgusto*...


Io non provo disgusto ma non sono attratta sessualmente da una donna. Beh nemmeno da tutti gli uomini. E con le mie amiche non ci sono atteggiamenti 'intimi' che non potrebbero esserci anche con i miei amici maschi.


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No
> A me uomo l'idea di sfiorare le labbra di un altro uomo mi da la nausea...e posso assicurarti che vale per tanti uomini...
> ...una donna "generalmente" non prova così tanto disgusto...



Ciao 

il disgusto, no lo provo a secondo del sesso ... 
ma proprio a secondo della persona ... 
e può essere fortissimo ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il disgusto, no lo provo a secondo del sesso ...
> ma *proprio a secondo della persona ...
> ...


:up:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ...non mi venire a dire che non vi lodate il pisello a vicenda perchè mi rotolo in terra...


Comincia a rotolare allora

Non so cosa facciano i 20enni oggi...ma ti garantisco che gli ultra 30enni 40enni non si commentano i piselli ne nulla...e di sicura non si toccano...

...le donne avete un approccio diverso con voi stesse, e anche ritengo un minimo di attrazione latente anche da etero...gli uomini NO!!!


----------



## passante (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché ho visto con i miei occhi varie situazioni dove le ragazze si lasciano andare senza essere considerate lesbiche...
> 
> ...*mentre mai visti uomini stuzzicarsi nemmeno per scherzo pena l'essere presi per gay*
> 
> In più vivo situazioni da spogliatoio maschile e confermo quanto scritto mentre varie donne mi confermano la loro serenità


vero, ma mi pare più un condizionamento culturale (appunto la paura di passare per gay) che un istinto. poi da ragazzini si faceva, no? c'era questa confidenza fisica anche tra maschi. e anche tra i ragazzini di ora c'è, mi pare.

boh poi magari hai ragione te.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> vero, ma mi pare più un condizionamento culturale (appunto la paura di passare per gay) che un istinto. poi da ragazzini si faceva, no? c'era questa confidenza fisica anche tra maschi. e anche tra i ragazzini di ora c'è, mi pare.


Ma c'è tutto, sicuramente...

...ma l'intimità fisica che ci può essere tra donne non c'è tra uomini, sopratutto per un discorso legato alla totale assenza di attrazione (per gli uomini etero) mentre tra donne (anche etero) quel pizzico di - come la chiamiamo: - curiosità? solitamente c'è!!!

Facciamo un sondaggio interno???
Quante donne del forum hanno avuto almeno una esperienza lesbo (anche leggerissima e/o scherzosa) in tutta la vita??? Quanti uomini esperienza gay???

IO MAI


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> @Minerva: io mi definisco gay per semplicità.
> tecnicamente sono lesbica, donna che ama le donne, ma non ho problemi di identità.
> quando dico "gay" lo faccio per sintesi, come direi baby sitter invece di "signora che tiene d'occhio i bambini quando i genitori non ci sono" :mexican:
> lesbica è più lungo e mi suona male.
> ...


L'orrore-terrore-umorismo maschile nei confronti dell'omosessualità maschile mi ha sempre stupito. Oltretutto immaginando il rapporto anale passivo come qualcosa di terrificante proprio fisicamente e non perché compiuto con un uomo che non ti fa provare attrazione. E' come se io etero provassi terrore per un cunnilingus femminile, non mi interessa ma non mi fa terrore. Si tratta poi degli stessi uomini che si vantano di praticare rapporti anali che le donne dovrebbero gradire sempre e comunque. Mah.
Io ho avuto conoscenze lesbiche che non mi hanno mai spaventata.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'orrore-terrore-umorismo maschile nei confronti dell'omosessualità maschile mi ha sempre stupito. Oltretutto immaginando il rapporto anale passivo come qualcosa di terrificante proprio fisicamente e non perché compiuto con un uomo che non ti fa provare attrazione. E' come se io etero provassi terrore per un cunnilingus femminile, non mi interessa ma non mi fa terrore. *Si tratta poi degli stessi uomini che si vantano di praticare rapporti anali che le donne dovrebbero gradire sempre e comunque*. Mah.
> Io ho avuto conoscenze lesbiche che non mi hanno mai spaventata.



Mi è capitato di proporre a un partner, che amava molto il sesso anale "attivo", di giocare io con il suo buchino di dietro.
"non ho tendenze gay!".
L'ha quasi gridato.

Bà.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Parliamo di evidenze o di mentalità? Perché se parliamo di mentalità "potrei" anche essere d'accordo con te...ma le evidenze sono altre
> 
> Non c'è ne infantilità ne ingenuità nel mettere su due piani opposti, quali stanno, i rapporti intimi tra uomini e quelli tra donne: in uno spogliatoio X due donne giocano e/o si confrontano tra loro senza necessariamente essere gay, due uomini o sono gay oppure non li vedrai mai guardarsi e palparsi nemmeno per ragioni cliniche
> 
> ...


Il fatto che in altre epoche e culture questa dimestichezza col corpo e anche la stessa pratica omosessuale fosse diffusa non ti fa sorgere qualche dubbio?
Io penso che alcune persone siano particolarmente eccitabili al contatto, tra queste persone vi è la un'alta percentuale di uomini etero che sono terrorizzati all'idea di eccitarsi per un corpo maschile e che questo li porti culturalmente ad evitare ogni contatto caloroso.
Gli abbracci nei campi di calcio dimostrano (o per te sono tutti omosessuali) che in contesti accettati culturalmente i contatti fisici non sono evitati come tu descrivi.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che in altre epoche e culture questa dimestichezza col corpo e anche la stessa pratica omosessuale fosse diffusa non ti fa sorgere qualche dubbio?
> Io penso che alcune persone siano particolarmente eccitabili al contatto, tra queste persone vi è la un'alta percentuale di uomini etero che sono terrorizzati all'idea di eccitarsi per un corpo maschile e che questo li porti culturalmente ad evitare ogni contatto caloroso.
> Gli abbracci nei campi di calcio dimostrano (o per te sono tutti omosessuali) che in contesti accettati culturalmente i contatti fisici non sono evitati come tu descrivi.


Un abbraccio maschile dopo un gol è paragonabile ad una slinguazzata femminile in discoteca???
Dai...



(Comunque non sono pochi i calciatori gay)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la natura a parere mio non può sbagliare, probabilmente c'è altro dietro a quello che si va a creare in alcune persone, di certo credo, quando qualcosa non quadra e non sembra naturale e in quel contesto si asseconda l'innaturalità della persona, è una coincidenza di chissà quali fattori che portano la persona ad assecondare questa innaturalità che comunque non centra nulla con la propria identità sessuale. Anche perchè chiunque deve assecondare quello che gli sta bene se è certo di quello che vuole.
> 
> Forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, forse no, ma mi viene difficile esprimermi.


 la natura non sbaglia cosa significa? Le disabilità sono naturali ma non sono considerate naturali e giuste soprattutto dai disabili. Le malattie mentali saranno naturali ma preferiamo non ci tocchino.
La confusione psicologica o psichiatrica è portatrice di dolore. Ci possono essere problemi psicologici o psichiatrici che riguardano anche il sesso, come tutti gli altri aspetti. Non creiamoci nuovi tabù inutili o non ricerchiamo un'accettazione della naturalità a priori.
P.S. Dal resto si capisce che non intendo far rientrare dalla finestra pregiudizi usciti dala porta.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma un conto è tocchignarsi e annusarsi, anche palparsi vicendevolmente, un conto è innamorarsi.
> quindi per quanto una ragazza (non lesbica) possa giocherellare con le amiche, ad arrivare ad un rapporto di coppia ce ne vuole.
> tutta la storia dell'innamorarsi, farfalle, emozioni, cose varie, non nasce solo dal fatto che si è abituate a maggiore confidenza.
> per gli uomini gay è assolutamente normale, perchè hanno meno paranoie esistenziali di quelli etero (mi riferisco al machismo).
> ...


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Un abbraccio maschile dopo un gol è paragonabile ad una slinguazzata femminile in discoteca???
> Dai...
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

ti converrebbe fare una piccola ricerca su "popoli originari" "Stammvölker",
ce ne sono rimasti ancora ca. una 30 sul nostro pianeta. 
nella maggior parte, lasciano liberi i bambini e ragazzi di scoprirsi. 
hanno osservato, che tutti provano con tutti ... 

poi, scelgono ... e formano una coppia. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Comincia a rotolare allora
> 
> Non so cosa facciano i 20enni oggi...ma ti garantisco che gli ultra 30enni 40enni non si commentano i piselli ne nulla...e di sicura non si toccano...
> 
> ...le donne avete un approccio diverso con voi stesse, e anche ritengo un minimo di attrazione latente anche da etero...gli uomini NO!!!


Io conosco piselli mai visti perché descritti da maschi.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti converrebbe fare una piccola ricerca su "popoli originari" "Stammvölker",
> ce ne sono rimasti ancora ca. una 30 sul nostro pianeta.
> ...


Sono una 30ina...su 6 miliardi...

...dato insignificante!!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di proporre a un partner, che amava molto il sesso anale "attivo", di giocare io con il suo buchino di dietro.
> "non ho tendenze gay!".
> L'ha quasi gridato.
> 
> Bà.


L'ano ce l'abbiamo uguale. Tra l'altro a loro stimola la prostata.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

se c'è un tabù insormontabile è nel mondo del calcio dove non c'è modo di sdoganare l'omosessualità maschile. penso che sia uno degli ultimi baluardi del machismo


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco piselli mai visti perché descritti da maschi.



ciao

:up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sono una 30ina...su 6 miliardi...
> 
> ...dato insignificante!!!


Ciao

Cheater, per favore ...

si tratta di fattori culturali, mentali, educativi ecc. che non incidono, ok?


sienne


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco piselli mai visti perché descritti da maschi.


Perché probabilmente ci guardiamo evitando di farci notare...

...ma di toccare piselli non se ne parla...

...mentre voi donne una palpata di tette o culo la fate con naturalezza


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è un tabù insormontabile è nel mondo del calcio dove non c'è modo di sdoganare l'omosessualità maschile. penso che sia uno degli ultimi baluardi del machismo


...e menomale...almeno il calcio rimane nostro...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Un abbraccio maschile dopo un gol è paragonabile ad una slinguazzata femminile in discoteca???
> Dai...
> 
> 
> ...


Su questo continui a confondere dicerie e contesti culturali.
Io non ho mai slinguazzato nessuna né in discoteca né in privato. Culturalmente negli ambienti che frequentavo sarebbe stato considerato un inutile esibizionismo.
L'abbondanza di gay tra calciatori (come quella tra le rockstar) è una leggenda metropolitana che consola chi non è mai riuscito a giocare né a diventare rockstar .
Seguendo la tua logica i calciatori etero dovrebbero festeggiare con una virile stretta di mano per evitare di avere contatti con i gay.


----------



## disincantata (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente ci guardiamo evitando di farci notare...
> 
> ...ma di toccare piselli non se ne parla...
> 
> ...mentre voi donne una palpata di tette o culo la fate con naturalezza



Io ho 60 anni, mai pensato di toccare niente alle amiche. Magari mi fosse piaciuto!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo continui a confondere dicerie e contesti culturali.
> Io non ho mai slinguazzato nessuna né in discoteca né in privato. Culturalmente negli ambienti che frequentavo sarebbe stato considerato un inutile esibizionismo.
> L'abbondanza di gay tra calciatori (come quella tra le rockstar) è una leggenda metropolitana che consola chi non è mai riuscito a giocare né a diventare rockstar .
> Seguendo la tua logica i calciatori etero dovrebbero festeggiare con una virile stretta di mano per evitare di avere contatti con i gay.


Mah
Conosco abbastanza bene l'ambiente calcio e posso confermare l'esistenza di parecchi giocatori gay...

...la deduzione che poi tu fai seguendo la mia logica non ha molto senso


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mah
> Conosco abbastanza bene l'ambiente calcio e posso confermare l'esistenza di parecchi giocatori gay...
> 
> ...la deduzione che poi tu fai seguendo la mia logica non ha molto senso


Ben lo so che non ha senso :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente ci guardiamo evitando di farci notare...
> 
> ...ma di toccare piselli non se ne parla...
> 
> ...mentre voi donne una palpata di tette o culo la fate con naturalezza



Ciao

scusa, non ho seguito tutto, mi potresti segnalare 

in base a che numeri, informazioni ... tiri queste conclusioni?

solo per capire ... grazie.

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa, non ho seguito tutto, mi potresti segnalare
> 
> ...


In vita mia ho visto decine di situazioni nelle quali due o più donne si baciavano (non gay)
Non ho mai visto invece uomini farlo (se non gay)


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> la natura non sbaglia cosa significa? Le disabilità sono naturali ma non sono considerate naturali e giuste soprattutto dai disabili. Le malattie mentali saranno naturali ma preferiamo non ci tocchino.
> La confusione psicologica o psichiatrica è portatrice di dolore. Ci possono essere problemi psicologici o psichiatrici che riguardano anche il sesso, come tutti gli altri aspetti. Non creiamoci nuovi tabù inutili o non ricerchiamo un'accettazione della naturalità a priori.
> P.S. Dal resto si capisce che non intendo far rientrare dalla finestra pregiudizi usciti dala porta.


Brunè, il mio discorso era riferito ad altro. Ma non di meno sei sicura che certe patologie non avvengano e non provengano appunto per colpa della natura stessa? parlo ad esempio dei problemi che ci possono essere tra l'unione consanguinea. Comunque vado a tentoni, probabilmente proprio a casaccio....


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> In vita mia ho visto decine di situazioni nelle quali due o più donne si baciavano (non gay)
> Non ho mai visto invece uomini farlo (se non gay)


posto che chi lo fa per proprio piacere e divertimento fa quel che crede,
spesso c'è un esibizionismo cretino ad uso e consumo del maschio che aborro.


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> In vita mia ho visto decine di situazioni nelle quali due o più donne si baciavano (non gay)
> Non ho mai visto invece uomini farlo (se non gay)


...yuoporn ...o yuogays?????


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...yuoporn ...o yuogays?????


ma tutte queste donne che si baciano in che tipo di ambienti le trovi? discoteca, jersey shore...


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

si vedo che sono tirchia ... 
o selettiva ... 
o pignola ... 

non ricordo di aver baciato una donna ... 
oltre il saluto ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che chi lo fa per proprio piacere e divertimento fa quel che crede,
> spesso c'è un esibizionismo cretino ad uso e consumo del maschio che aborro.


E aborra aborra

Tu tutto aborri...

...c'è qualcosa "a colori" nel mondo che non aborri???


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...yuoporn ...o yuogays?????





Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutte queste donne che si baciano in che tipo di ambienti le trovi? discoteca, jersey shore...


Feste
Post eventi (politici e non)
Roma la capitale

Il bunga bunga ha fatto storia...capisco non piaccia, ma c'è!!!


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E aborra aborra
> 
> Tu tutto aborri...
> 
> ...c'è qualcosa "a colori" nel mondo che non aborri???


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Feste
> Post eventi (politici e non)
> Roma la capitale
> 
> *Il bunga bunga ha fatto storia*...capisco non piaccia, ma c'è!!!


l'ho già detto aborro?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Feste
> Post eventi (politici e non)
> Roma la capitale
> 
> Il bunga bunga ha fatto storia...capisco non piaccia, ma c'è!!!


...che uomo di mondo sei!
fortunato...e le conclusioni sono che i bisex non esistono?????


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

comunque citer non ha torto se diciamo che effettivamente il bacio tra due donne fa lesbo chic , due uomini fanno scandalo .
tanto è vero che in televisione broken mountain lo tagliano , in certe fiction il bacio saffico lo vedi


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...che uomo di mondo sei!
> fortunato...e le conclusioni sono che i bisex non esistono?????


Questa deduzione???

Certo che esistono...a mio parere la donna è generalmente di natura "predisposta" alla bisessualità...l'uomo meno...


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque citer non ha torto se diciamo che effettivamente il bacio tra due donne fa lesbo chic , due uomini fanno scandalo .
> tanto è vero che in televisione broken mountain lo tagliano , in certe fiction il bacio saffico lo vedi


Togli il "lesbo"
Fa solo chic...e intriga entrambe i sessi

Tra uomini fa solo gay, e intriga solo i gay


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque citer non ha torto se diciamo che effettivamente il bacio tra due donne fa lesbo chic , due uomini fanno scandalo .
> tanto è vero che in televisione broken mountain lo tagliano , in certe fiction il bacio saffico lo vedi



Minni
scusate OT 
ti ho dato un premio di la 
verresti a ritirarlo 

grazie esco subito
buonasera


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Togli il "lesbo"
> Fa solo chic..*.e intriga* entrambe i sessi
> 
> Tra uomini fa solo gay, e intriga solo i gay


ù

1 2 3...aborro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Minni
> scusate OT
> ti ho dato un premio di la
> verresti a ritirarlo
> ...


in denaro? vado subito:dollari:


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque citer non ha torto se diciamo che effettivamente il bacio tra due donne fa lesbo chic , due uomini fanno scandalo .
> tanto è vero che in televisione broken mountain lo tagliano , in certe fiction il bacio saffico lo vedi


l'omosessualità maschile fa molto più paura di quella femminile...
perchè scardina a priori le basi della società moderna... chiesa, stato e famiglia.
non è la donna, ma l'uomo che rinnega il suo ruolo...a metterli in difficoltà
perchè in quel ruolo hanno costruito la loro vita , la loro infanzia... e accettare il diverso... sarebbe estremamente difficile, impossibile.
 il gay, riduce l'uomo fallocatre, tipo the cheat o lothar, al confronto deludente con la sua virilità...
con il bisogno inconscio di dominare.
 solo scambiano tutto ...per alcuni centimetri.
bastano pochi centimetri a questi tipi...per andare incontro a paranoie.
l'uomo gay è succubbe di una mentalità , come la donna... ne è succube,
 entrambi schiavi di una mentalità maschilista.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in denaro? vado subito:dollari:



ehm !
non proprio 
rimani qui


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brunè, il mio discorso era riferito ad altro. Ma non di meno sei sicura che certe patologie non avvengano e non provengano appunto per colpa della natura stessa? parlo ad esempio dei problemi che ci possono essere tra l'unione consanguinea. Comunque vado a tentoni, probabilmente proprio a casaccio....


 penso di sì.
Anche la natura però


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che chi lo fa per proprio piacere e divertimento fa quel che crede,
> spesso c'è un esibizionismo cretino ad uso e consumo del maschio che aborro.


:up:



Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutte queste donne che si baciano in che tipo di ambienti le trovi? discoteca, jersey shore...


:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E aborra aborra
> 
> Tu tutto aborri...
> 
> ...c'è qualcosa "a colori" nel mondo che non aborri???


Buttala su questo piano e ignora il contenuto per poi riproporre la stessa cosa.
Se esistono donne etero che pur di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini e seguendo modelli di sottoculture diffuse dai media da, appunto, Jersey Shore a il GF ecc si esibiscono per intrigare i maschi questo accadrà sotto i tuoi occhi negli ambienti che frequenti tu. Nessuno dice che non è vero ma ci sono altre esperienze.
Dedurre dalla tua esperienza (limitata come quella di tutti) principi generali che possono crollare con la semplice smentita di una donna (e ne hai ricevute diverse) dovrebbe far capire che è un procedimento sbagliato.
Temo di aver scritto un periodo troppo lungo


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2013)

Non credo esisitano le "mentalità". Esistono le persone: alcune forti, alcune meno, alcune deboli, alcune nulle.
Per me l'uomo è tra tutti gli esseri viventi il meno naturale che ci sia, perché ha una mente ed è creativo. Nella misura in cui non è succube della sua istintualità animale è libero. E' poi armonico quando riesce a rispettare la propria istintualità animale ma la sa dirigere, anche, verso una scelta che esclude, proprio perché è una scelta. Se c'è una ragione per cui diffido dei bisessuali è che mi pare orientino la loro persona verso un modo di mettersi in relazione con l'altro che è più d'uso consumistico che di rispetto e valore, ed è più infantile che mai... Una donna che sente attrazione erotica per un'altra donna e non per un uomo tenderà a innamorarsi di quella donna, non di tutte le donne. Ma non potrà prescindere dall'identità sessuale, proprio per mettersi in una relazione autentica, sincera con la donna che ama, perché ciascuno di noi è anche sesso, cioè siamo connotati secondo me fortemente dal sesso. Sesso come manifestazione della propria intima essenza, non come abito da indossare a seconda degli umori o delle occasioni di consumo. 
Forse, al fondo di questa ricerca di un sesso diverso (alludo agli uomini che vanno con i trans) c'è solo un infernale perdita di senso del proprio sé come unità integrata di corpo e mente, e la svendita alla moda e al consumo sfrenato di un piacere fisico che è una forma brutta di disperazione per aver perduto qua e là pezzi di sé e non saperli nemmneo più riconoscere come propri, o non volerli riconoscere. 
Poi, certo, le sfumature sono le solite millemila... ma tutta questa disinvoltura nell'uso del proprio corpo e tutta questa confusione tra amore e amicizia (vedi anche "trombamici", vedi ragazze che sono fidanzate con uno ma scopano selvaggiamente con un altro definito "amico", vedi uomini sposati e con figli che cercano i trans, ecc. ecc.) mi pare un segno triste...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'omosessualità maschile fa molto più paura di quella femminile...
> perchè scardina a priori le basi della società moderna... chiesa, stato e famiglia.
> non è la donna, ma l'uomo che rinnega il suo ruolo...a metterli in difficoltà
> perchè in quel ruolo hanno costruito la loro vita , la loro infanzia... e accettare il diverso... sarebbe estremamente difficile, impossibile.
> ...


Concordo su tutto escluso il neretto.
Aggiungendo "alcuni-molti" concordo su tutto.


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Comincia a rotolare allora
> 
> Non so cosa facciano i 20enni oggi...ma ti garantisco che gli ultra 30enni 40enni non si commentano i piselli ne nulla...e di sicura non si toccano...
> 
> ...le donne avete un approccio diverso con voi stesse, e anche ritengo un minimo di attrazione latente anche da etero...gli uomini NO!!!


cheat siete vittime di un condizionamento.
questo non per dire che perdete chissà quale esperienza non toccando/baciando un uomo, ma perchè siete riempiti di dogmi, stili di vita prefabbricati e paranoie, sin dall'infanzia.
come noi del resto, con la storia del "ti prenderanno per una zoccola", "non fare questo o quello altrimenti chissà cosa pensano/dicono" , "una signorina/donna/ragazza non fa queste cose".
a natale ho comprato un regalino per il neonato di un parente, siccome dovevo cambiarlo e non c'era la taglia nel colore prescelto, gli ho chiesto quale preferisse, risposta: "non giallo perchè mi diventa frocio".
cioè ma dico :rotfl:
si può vivere peggio di così?
pensa tu, dover vivere sempre a un metro da un tuo amico, preoccupato che se gli dai un abbraccio possa pensare che sei gay :rotfl:




The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente ci guardiamo evitando di farci notare...
> 
> ...ma di toccare piselli non se ne parla...
> 
> ...mentre voi donne una palpata di tette o culo la fate con naturalezza


giuro, amiche etero che si palpano il culo e le tette non ne ho.
io non  tocco nemmeno le mie amiche lesbiche e loro non toccano me, tra parentesi.
non si toccano fra loro e non ho mai visto ragazze in discoteche etero darsi più di un bacio sulle labbra, tanto per fare le disinvolte.



Spider ha detto:


> l'omosessualità maschile fa molto più paura di quella femminile...
> perchè scardina a priori le basi della società moderna... chiesa, stato e famiglia.
> non è la donna, ma l'uomo che rinnega il suo ruolo...a metterli in difficoltà
> perchè in quel ruolo hanno costruito la loro vita , la loro infanzia... e accettare il diverso... sarebbe estremamente difficile, impossibile.
> ...


:up: mi permetto di sottolineare una frase da scolpire nella pietra


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> In vita mia ho visto decine di situazioni nelle quali *due o più donne si baciavano* (non gay)
> Non ho mai visto invece uomini farlo (se non gay)



ma con la lingua?

poi due a due, spero, altrimenti mi sembra un po' complicato!


----------



## passante (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente ci guardiamo evitando di farci notare...
> 
> ...ma di *toccare piselli *non se ne parla...
> 
> ...mentre voi donne una palpata di tette o culo la fate con naturalezza


ma comunque non è che io vada in giro a toccare piselli eh? ci tengo a chiarirlo :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma comunque non è che io vada in giro a toccare piselli eh? ci tengo a chiarirlo :mrgreen:


Ciao

adoro la tua ironia!

:rotfl:


sienne


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque citer non ha torto se diciamo che effettivamente il bacio tra due donne fa lesbo chic , due uomini fanno scandalo .
> tanto è vero che in televisione broken mountain lo tagliano , in certe fiction il bacio saffico lo vedi



allora come ti spieghi il successo dei Legnanesi, che tra l'altro parlano solo dialetto?
anzi, ora lo parlano meno stretto, visto il successo


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buttala su questo piano e ignora il contenuto per poi riproporre la stessa cosa.
> Se esistono donne etero che pur di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini e seguendo modelli di sottoculture diffuse dai media da, appunto, Jersey Shore a il GF ecc si esibiscono per intrigare i maschi questo accadrà sotto i tuoi occhi negli ambienti che frequenti tu. Nessuno dice che non è vero ma ci sono altre esperienze.
> Dedurre dalla tua esperienza (limitata come quella di tutti) principi generali che possono crollare con la semplice smentita di una donna (e ne hai ricevute diverse) dovrebbe far capire che è un procedimento sbagliato.
> Temo di aver scritto un periodo troppo lungo


Le donne magari lo fanno per attirare l'attenzione, ma non fanno uno sforzo disumano...invece lo sarebbe per un uomo (sempre generalizzando)

Smentite?
Vabe...minerva non fa testo: pur di dissentire negherebbe il blu del ciel 

Non si parla di costumi e morali, ma di aspetti puramente fisici: la donna è più predisposta dell'uomo a vivere una sessualità libera...la donna che non gradisce altre donne "non gradisce punto"...l'uomo che non gradisce altro uomo prova ribrezzo al solo pensiero...

...neghi? E nega...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma comunque non è che io vada in giro a toccare piselli eh? ci tengo a chiarirlo :mrgreen:


Non deluderlo! Ci sperava! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Le donne magari lo fanno per attirare l'attenzione, ma non fanno uno sforzo disumano...invece lo sarebbe per un uomo (sempre generalizzando)
> 
> Smentite?
> Vabe...minerva non fa testo: pur di dissentire negherebbe il blu del ciel
> ...


Nego.
Il termine ribrezzo lo riservo a certe persone e in quei casi dipende più da quello che sono che dal genere di appartenenza.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora come ti spieghi il successo dei Legnanesi, che tra l'altro parlano solo dialetto?
> anzi, ora lo parlano meno stretto, visto il successo


non li conosco....ergo non hanno successo...vieni che ti baciolandesina:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> cheat siete vittime di un condizionamento.
> questo non per dire che perdete chissà quale esperienza non toccando/baciando un uomo, ma perchè siete riempiti di dogmi, stili di vita prefabbricati e paranoie, sin dall'infanzia.
> come noi del resto, con la storia del "ti prenderanno per una zoccola", "non fare questo o quello altrimenti chissà cosa pensano/dicono" , "una signorina/donna/ragazza non fa queste cose".
> a natale ho comprato un regalino per il neonato di un parente, siccome dovevo cambiarlo e non c'era la taglia nel colore prescelto, gli ho chiesto quale preferisse, risposta: "non giallo perchè mi diventa frocio".
> ...


Quindi in realtà io sono gay ma la cultura retrograda in cui vivo non me lo rende evidente???

No vabe...siamo davvero oltre...

A certa gente piace il pesce, ad altra no...per ne rimangono unicamente GUSTI e non certo pippe mentali causate da dogmi e stili di vita

A me piace la gnocca e lo grido ad altissima voce e ABORRO il pisello...due donne che si slinguazzano mi attizzano, due uomini mi fanno vomitare...

...quale cavolo di dogmi e dogmi??? Sono gusti e basta...

...ora qui finisce che siamo tutti froci ma "la società attuale maschera le nostre reali tendenze"...ma dai!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nego.
> Il termine ribrezzo lo riservo a certe persone e in quei casi dipende più da quello che sono che dal genere di appartenenza.


Stai giudicando una cosa da maschi pur non essendo tu maschio...

A me due froci che si baciano fanno senso...e non è una cosa morale, ma fisica!!!

E ti assicuro che vale per molti uomini!!!


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nego.
> Il termine ribrezzo lo riservo a certe persone e in quei casi d*ipende più da quello che sono che dal genere di appartenenza*.


vero


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

:miiiii:





The Cheater ha detto:


> Stai giudicando una cosa da maschi pur non essendo tu maschio...
> 
> A me due *froci *che si baciano fanno senso...e non è una cosa morale, ma fisica!!!
> 
> E ti assicuro che vale per molti uomini!!!


eppure avoglia se ne trovi a las vegassss


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non li conosco....ergo non hanno successo...vieni che ti baciolandesina:



davvero?
ma sono un mito, devi conoscerli!

io vorrei essere uguale alla Mabilia:mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non si parla di costumi e morali, ma di aspetti puramente fisici: la donna è più predisposta dell'uomo a vivere una sessualità libera...



ma in che senso?




The Cheater ha detto:


> Quindi in realtà io sono gay ma la cultura retrograda in cui vivo non me lo rende evidente???
> 
> No vabe...siamo davvero oltre...
> 
> ...


non ho scritto da nessuna parte che sei frocio e non lo sai.
ti sto solo spiegando che vedi con ribrezzo la familiarità maschile perchè è così che la "cultura" impone.
in russia gli uomini si baciano sulle labbra, vuoi dire che vomitano tutti o si gridano FROCIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?!
è solo una questione di tradizione e cultura, bon.
se poi ti fa ribrezzo pace, non ci guadagno niente.
se non fossi stato cresciuto con l'obbrobrio della virilità offesa, diresti "no grazie non mi interessa baciare un uomo" non che sputi le budella sul selciato al solo pensiero.
le donne non lo pensano perchè non sono state condizionate in tal senso


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma in che senso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frase finale interessante:
Le donne non sono condizionate dai dogmi e dalla società mentre gli uomini si?????????


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :miiiii:
> eppure avoglia se ne trovi a las vegassss


Ne ho conosciuti due li...
...coppia alla luce del sole...la sera uno usciva con i tacchi (certe volte)

Penso ad altro quando ricordo las Vegas...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Le donne magari lo fanno per attirare l'attenzione, ma *non fanno uno sforzo disumano*...invece lo sarebbe per un uomo (sempre generalizzando)
> 
> Smentite?
> Vabe...minerva non fa testo: pur di dissentire negherebbe il blu del ciel
> ...


in effetti per me non è mai stato uno sforzo disumano se la donna mi piaceva
e nemmeno l'ho fatto per attirare l'attenzione
se mi capitasse lo rifarei

però mi riconosco etero, non bisex

lavoro in un ambiente dove ci sono molti bisex e gay
riconosco a volte certi sguardi da parte di donne, e mi fanno piacere


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciuti due li...
> ...coppia alla luce del sole...la sera uno usciva con i tacchi (certe volte)
> 
> *Penso ad altro quando ricordo las Vegas...*


si,
 a tutti i soldi che hai buttato nelle slot machine...


----------



## Zod (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Frase finale interessante:
> Le donne non sono condizionate dai dogmi e dalla società mentre gli uomini si?????????


A Cheat come te lo devo dire? "...seemo tuutti froooci..."


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si,
> a tutti i soldi che hai buttato nelle slot machine...


Io credo a quando gli dissero mentre lui stava a sonnecchiare fuck me!! e il coso si alzo alla velocità del fulmine..! :mrgreen:

The the.. mascalzone..!


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> A Cheat come te lo devo dire? "...seemo tuutti froooci..."


parla per te ...
debosciato.


----------



## devastata (5 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma comunque non è che io vada in giro a toccare piselli eh? ci tengo a chiarirlo :mrgreen:


Ne ero certa!


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Frase finale interessante:
> Le donne non sono condizionate dai dogmi e dalla società mentre gli uomini si?????????









in questo ambito, in questo particolare ambito.
non sono state condizionate a pensare che se si abbracciano o sono affettuose c'è qualcosa che non va.
mentre gli uomini SI.

ci sono altri ambiti in cui invece la donna è stata condizionata e l'uomo NO.
infatti gli uomini sono fieri della loro sessualità libera e disinvolta, mentre la maggior parte delle donne deve fare attenzione per non finire nella casella "troia"


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ne ero certa!


...un omosessuale...politicamente corretto!
un pò come ...quando lo prendi in culo senza ride!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si,
> a tutti i soldi che hai buttato nelle slot machine...


Credimi: penso veramente ad altro...


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> in questo ambito, in questo particolare ambito.
> non sono state condizionate a pensare che se si abbracciano o sono affettuose c'è qualcosa che non va.
> mentre gli uomini SI.
> 
> ...


C'è un certificato a conferma di ciò?


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

puoi scommetterci le mutandine





The Cheater ha detto:


> C'è un certificato a conferma di ciò?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi scommetterci le mutandine


Vedere...VEDERE


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero?
> ma sono un mito, devi conoscerli!
> 
> io vorrei essere uguale alla Mabilia:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
io mi sento un po' Teresa :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Stai giudicando una cosa da maschi pur non essendo tu maschio...
> 
> A me due froci che si baciano fanno senso...e non è una cosa morale, ma fisica!!!
> 
> E ti assicuro che vale per molti uomini!!!


Veramente io negavo di provare ribrezzo per le donne, semmai assoluta indifferenza, al contrario del ribrezzo che provi tu per gli uomini che provo anch'io per alcuni :mrgreen: e non perché sono gay.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io negavo di provare ribrezzo per le donne, semmai assoluta indifferenza, al contrario del ribrezzo che provi tu per gli uomini che provo anch'io per alcuni :mrgreen: e non perché sono gay.


Mi spiego meglio?
Il ribrezzo (assolutamente non morale, sono molto aperto in tal senso) che provo per l'idea di toccare un uomo o vedere due in atteggiamenti spinti, non sarà mai così forte per una donna che vede due donne o se dovesse pensare di farlo lei

Molte donne anzi mi hanno confermato di provare disgusto a vedere scene porno gay tra uomini, mentre non provano lo stesso per due donne

Solo un discorso fisico...e che sia chiaro: non uso il termine froci in senso dispregiativo...sono molto rispettoso della sessualità altrui...

...semplicemente non voglio farne parte ne in maniera attiva (o passiva qual si voglia) ne da semplice osservatore...anzi amo dialogare con omosessuali: li trovo appassionati e con punti di vista molto interessanti


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio?
> Il ribrezzo (assolutamente non morale, sono molto aperto in tal senso) che provo per l'idea di toccare un uomo o vedere due in atteggiamenti spinti, non sarà mai così forte per una donna che vede due donne o se dovesse pensare di farlo lei
> 
> Molte donne anzi mi hanno confermato di provare disgusto a vedere scene porno gay tra uomini, mentre non provano lo stesso per due donne
> ...


Ma vedi, il punto è solo che ci sono tanti modi e sensibilità quanti chicchi di riso al mondo.
Pensa un pò, a me le scene porno tra gay piacciono (come fantasia immaginata, non come film, i film porno non mi piacciono, mi annoiano), quelle lesbiche non mi piacciono, e mi fanno calare completamente ogni eccitazione se vengono tirate fuori dal mio uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma vedi, il punto è solo che ci sono tanti modi e sensibilità quanti chicchi di riso al mondo.
> Pensa un pò, a me le scene porno tra gay piacciono (come fantasia immaginata, non come film, i film porno non mi piacciono, mi annoiano), quelle lesbiche non mi piacciono, e mi fanno calare completamente ogni eccitazione se vengono tirate fuori dal mio uomo.


Uguale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Riflettendo. Forse ciò che eccita di più è l'eccitazione di chi ci eccita uomini le donne etero, donne per gli uomini etero.

Però a tutta questa discussione su gay come si è arrivati partendo dalla domanda di Diletta sulla fedeltà?


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio?
> Il ribrezzo (assolutamente non morale, sono molto aperto in tal senso) che provo per l'idea di toccare un uomo o vedere due in atteggiamenti spinti, non sarà mai così forte per una donna che vede due donne o se dovesse pensare di farlo lei
> 
> Molte donne anzi mi hanno confermato di provare disgusto a vedere scene porno gay tra uomini, mentre non provano lo stesso per due donne
> ...


Personalmente... No, disgusto non ne provo, piuttosto indifferenza, come dice Brunetta, in quanto non provo nessuna attrazione per gli altri uomini. Le reazioni che descrivi le ricordo ai tempi dell'adolescenza, quando, almeno per le nostre generazioni, era di vitale importanza affermare con forza la propria identità sessuale "socialmente corretta" e dissipare ogni eventuale dubbio al riguardo. Per quanto mi riguarda l'ho superata con gli anni. So cosa mi piace e non ho più bisogno dell'opinione degli altri in proposito.

In relazione alle scene porno mi sembra evidente che, per la "meccanica" delle cose, prevedendo necessariamente una penetrazione, le scene gay tra uomini risultano necessariamente più "forti" di quelle tra donne, e, di conseguenza, producono reazioni meno soft in chi le guarda.


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


Tornando al topic del 3D.

Si, mi è capitato di "ricorrere alla ragione" per rimanere fedele, anche se (a parte la "caduta" di cui ho già ampiamente scritto) non è che abbia dovuto vincere chissà quale impari battaglia.
A mio modo di vedere non è tanto l'attrazione fisica l'elemento difficile da "vincere", quanto il piacere di sentirsi ammirati e desiderati da una persona "nuova" e l'attrazione del gioco del corteggiamento e della seduzione. In quanto esseri umani siamo "costruiti" per questo gioco, e, per me, è l'istinto più insidioso da combattere.


----------



## free (6 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> io mi sento un po' Teresa :carneval:



la Teresa è una gran donna:mrgreen:, è la saggezza fatta persona, il che è un bene perchè la Mabilia e il Giuvan vanno spesso per farfalle!
l'unica lieve critica che le faccio è che dovrebbe assorbire almeno un po' dell'eleganza della figlia:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (6 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio?
> Il ribrezzo (assolutamente non morale, sono molto aperto in tal senso) che provo per l'idea di toccare un uomo o vedere due in atteggiamenti spinti, non sarà mai così forte per una donna che vede due donne o se dovesse pensare di farlo lei
> 
> Molte donne anzi mi hanno confermato di provare disgusto a vedere scene porno gay tra uomini, mentre non provano lo stesso per due donne
> ...


Io ho guardato raramente porno gay, ma non mi hanno mai disgustata. Semplicemente non mi interessano perché manca la figura femminile in cui posso identificarmi.

Nei video lesbo, invece, così come in quelli di masturbazione femminile, scatta il meccanismo di identificazione che riesce a eccitarmi. Per questo io ho sempre preferito guardare le donne nei porno. Anche se mi piacciono gli uomini al 100%.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho guardato raramente porno gay, ma non mi hanno mai disgustata. Semplicemente non mi interessano perché manca la figura femminile in cui posso identificarmi.
> 
> Nei video lesbo, invece, così come in quelli di masturbazione femminile, scatta il meccanismo di identificazione che riesce a eccitarmi. Per questo io ho sempre preferito guardare le donne nei porno. Anche se mi piacciono gli uomini al 100%.


Ma non ti viene un po' la rogna...
quando vedi certi culetti? Eh?
E certe gambe?

Io noto in mia moglie notevole rabbia nei confronti delle pornodive...hai voglia tu di identificarsi con loro...

E mi dice ridendo tu invece vorresti avercelo come quello di Rocco eh? O di Nacho vidal...


----------



## Sole (6 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti viene un po' la rogna...
> quando vedi certi culetti? Eh?
> E certe gambe?
> 
> ...


No no, perché al di lá dei miei difetti e delle mie lamentele (noi cancerine ci lamentiamo sempre  ) mi piaccio esattamente così come sono. E anche a letto mi sento all'altezza, non mi manca niente 
Una donna che alla mia etá rosicasse davanti a un culo femminile mi suonerebbe strana! A 40 anni sei in pace con te stessa 

E poi guarda, se mi metto davanti a un porno sono talmente infoiata che non ho proprio la luciditá per fare paragoni


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, perché al di lá dei miei difetti e delle mie lamentele (noi cancerine ci lamentiamo sempre  ) mi piaccio esattamente così come sono. E anche a letto mi sento all'altezza, non mi manca niente
> Una donna che alla mia etá rosicasse davanti a un culo femminile mi suonerebbe strana! A 40 anni sei in pace con te stessa
> 
> E poi guarda, se mi metto davanti a un porno sono talmente infoiata che non ho proprio la luciditá per fare paragoni


ossignur


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur


Vabbè, non immaginarmi come una specie di assatanata  

Ultimamente il porno lo guardo proprio poco, anzi, quasi mai. Da quando ho ricollegato la mia sessualità all'affettivitá devo dire che non ne sento il bisogno. Il piacere fine a se stesso è qualcosa che non mi appaga più granché.


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, non immaginarmi come una specie di assatanata
> 
> Ultimamente il porno lo guardo proprio poco, anzi, quasi mai. Da quando ho ricollegato la mia sessualità all'affettivitá devo dire che non ne sento il bisogno. Il piacere fine a se stesso è qualcosa che non mi appaga più granché.


io i trovo tristissimi, che te lo dico a fare...ma era il verbo
ma volevi dire nel informazioni io a te:singleeye:vero?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Tornando al topic del 3D.
> 
> Si, mi è capitato di "ricorrere alla ragione" per rimanere fedele, anche se (a parte la "caduta" di cui ho già ampiamente scritto) non è che abbia dovuto vincere chissà quale impari battaglia.
> A mio modo di vedere non è tanto l'attrazione fisica l'elemento difficile da "vincere", quanto il piacere di sentirsi ammirati e desiderati da una persona "nuova" e l'attrazione del gioco del corteggiamento e della seduzione. In quanto esseri umani siamo "costruiti" per questo gioco, e, per me, è l'istinto più insidioso da combattere.


Il gioco e le conferme narcisistiche :up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> la Teresa è una gran donna:mrgreen:, è la saggezza fatta persona, il che è un bene perchè la Mabilia e il Giuvan vanno spesso per farfalle!
> l'unica lieve critica che le faccio è che dovrebbe assorbire almeno un po' dell'eleganza della figlia:mrgreen:


Io sono un filino (solo un filino) più curata :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## free (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono un filino (solo un filino) più curata :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:



allora sei perfetta!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora sei perfetta!


Le ciabatte sono in tinta con le calze :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io i trovo tristissimi, che te lo dico a fare...*ma era il verbo
> ma volevi dire nel informazioni io a te:singleeye:vero*?


Anch'io li trovo tristissimi. Ma un tempo, un po' perché sono stata trascinata dal mio ex che ne era ossessionato, un po' perché è un modo come un altro (come spesso è il sesso slegato dalle emozioni) per anestetizzarsi, ne facevo un uso ricorrente.

Da quando sto bene (sentimentalmente parlando) mi è capitato raramente di guardarli. Non mi interessano più, mentre un tempo li trovavo molto eccitanti. Mi piaceva molto anche guardarli in coppia... oggi, in coppia, mi smontano, ad esempio. Mi distraggono quando invece per me è molto più eccitante sentirmi 'dentro' il rapporto. Penso sia un capitolo che sto chiudendo, uno dei tanti.

Il neretto invece... per la prima volta da quando ti leggo Minerva, non ho capito una cippa di quello che hai scritto


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente ci guardiamo evitando di farci notare...*
> 
> ...ma di toccare piselli non se ne parla...*
> 
> ...mentre voi donne una palpata di tette o culo la fate con naturalezza


Perchè metti piselli tette e culo sullo stesso piano?


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè metti piselli tette e culo sullo stesso piano?


Per lo stesso motivo per il quale gli uomini andiamo al mare in slip o pantaloncini mentre le donne in bikini...


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per il quale gli uomini andiamo al mare in slip o pantaloncini mentre le donne in bikini...


Spiagge nudiste mai? Ah già, il disgusto...


----------



## The Cheater (7 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Spiagge nudiste mai? Ah già, il disgusto...


Ma che c'entrano le spiagge nudiste?
Parliamo di normalità, quotidiano: hai presente???...nei dettagli allora possiamo scomodare le comunità che vivono da nudisti...


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io li trovo tristissimi. Ma un tempo, un po' perché sono stata trascinata dal mio ex che ne era ossessionato, un po' perché è un modo come un altro (come spesso è il sesso slegato dalle emozioni) per anestetizzarsi, ne facevo un uso ricorrente.
> 
> Da quando sto bene (sentimentalmente parlando) mi è capitato raramente di guardarli. Non mi interessano più, mentre un tempo li trovavo molto eccitanti. Mi piaceva molto anche guardarli in coppia... oggi, in coppia, mi smontano, ad esempio. Mi distraggono quando invece per me è molto più eccitante sentirmi 'dentro' il rapporto. Penso sia un capitolo che sto chiudendo, uno dei tanti.
> 
> Il neretto invece... per la prima volta da quando ti leggo Minerva, non ho capito una cippa di quello che hai scritto


solita cagata:info.....etc.penso che dovrei vergognarmi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> solita cagata:info.....etc.penso che dovrei vergognarmi:mrgreen:


Ah, ecco! Non capivo


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, perché al di lá dei miei difetti e delle mie lamentele (noi cancerine ci lamentiamo sempre  ) mi piaccio esattamente così come sono. E anche a letto mi sento all'altezza, non mi manca niente
> Una donna che alla mia etá rosicasse davanti a un culo femminile mi suonerebbe strana! A 40 anni sei in pace con te stessa
> 
> E poi guarda, se mi metto davanti a un porno sono talmente infoiata che non ho proprio la luciditá per fare paragoni


Io non ho mai visto un film porno in vita mia! :singleeye:
Con mio marito stiamo pianificando di vedere un film erotico insieme... la scelta si è ridotta tra due...


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Io non ho mai visto un film porno in vita mia!* :singleeye:
> Con mio marito stiamo pianificando di vedere un film erotico insieme... la scelta si è ridotta tra due...


Non ti perdi granché, il porno è un po' stereotipato e alla lunga ammazza la fantasia, secondo me.

I film erotici mi incuriosiscono, ma ammetto di averne visti ben pochi. Anzi, se hai qualcosa da consigliare passami i titoli


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non ho mai visto un film porno in vita mia! :singleeye:
> Con mio marito stiamo pianificando di vedere un film erotico insieme... la scelta si è ridotta tra due...


attenta a quello che scegli...
i pornoattori,  ovvio, sono tutti sopra i 20 cm...il tuo maritozzo potrebbe risentirne...:rotfl::rotfl:
per non parlare delle tette delle pornoattrici!!!!
se non hai una quarta abbondante... meglio che stai ferma cl telecomando.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

poi durano almeno 2 ore  e mezza...voi che fate per le restanti 2 ore e 25?:rotfl::rotfl:

secondo me, quando una coppia decide di vedere un film porno insieme..
...è alla fine del capitolo fine.

vi state scavando la fossa da soli.


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per il quale gli uomini andiamo al mare in slip o pantaloncini mentre le donne in bikini...


gli uomini in slip...sono omosessuali...
quelli in pantaloncini... sposati, 
etero e...
 complessati dalle misure. 

(oltre che dalla pancia).


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> attenta a quello che scegli...
> i pornoattori,  ovvio, sono tutti sopra i 20 cm...il tuo maritozzo potrebbe risentirne...:rotfl::rotfl:
> per non parlare delle tette delle pornoattrici!!!!
> se non hai una quarta abbondante... meglio che stai ferma cl telecomando.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


E daje con i piselli dei pornoattori e le tette delle pornoattrici! Ma siete complessati!

Se uno guarda un porno è perchè è eccitato, ha voglia. E quando sei eccitato di solito non stai a contare i centimetri, diciamo che ti concentri sui tuoi, di centimetri!
Se proprio devo farmi venire i complessi (ma anche lì boh, alla nostra etá lo trovo assurdo) me li faccio venire in altri contesti, non mentre mi masturbo davanti a un porno!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Spiagge nudiste mai? Ah già, il disgusto...


Lo scorso anno io e mia moglie siamo stati in un centro benessere all'estero,dove si entra solo coperti da un telo che danno loro.Non si fanno solo le saune nudi,ma pure l'idromassaggio,la vasca e'grande ci si sta in sette.Passati i primi minuti,ci siamo scordati di essere nudi.Non ho fatto una piega,neanche facendo la doccia,a pochi centimetri avevo due favolose bionde,ovviamente nude.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo scorso anno io e mia moglie siamo stati in un centro benessere all'estero,dove si entra solo coperti da un telo che danno loro.Non si fanno solo le saune nudi,ma pure l'idromassaggio,la vasca e'grande ci si sta in sette.Passati i primi minuti,ci siamo scordati di essere nudi.*Non ho fatto una piega*,neanche facendo la doccia,a pochi centimetri avevo due favolose bionde,ovviamente nude.


per forza, altrimenti le pieghe te le faceva la tigre:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per forza, altrimenti le pieghe te le faceva la tigre:mrgreen:


ehhhh seeee...ci siamo divertiti un sacco,sai,anche perche'certe scenette non le scordo...ahahahahhah


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> attenta a quello che scegli...
> i pornoattori,  ovvio, sono tutti sopra i 20 cm...il tuo maritozzo potrebbe risentirne...:rotfl::rotfl:
> per non parlare delle tette delle pornoattrici!!!!
> se non hai una quarta abbondante... meglio che stai ferma cl telecomando.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Scusa, ma ho scritto erotico non porno... c'è una certa differenza...


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> E daje con i piselli dei pornoattori e le tette delle pornoattrici! Ma siete complessati!
> 
> Se uno guarda un porno è perchè è eccitato, ha voglia. E quando sei eccitato di solito non stai a contare i centimetri, diciamo che ti concentri sui tuoi, di centimetri!
> Se proprio devo farmi venire i complessi (ma anche lì boh, alla nostra etá lo trovo assurdo) me li faccio venire in altri contesti, non mentre mi masturbo davanti a un porno!


..ma sarà, che quando sei eccitato o giù di li...non guardi mica la televisione.
semmai nel porno l'eccitazione che ti manca la stai cercando.

Ti concentri sui tuoi centimetri... guardando quelli degli altri???
strana cosa...veramente molto strana ...stà cosa.


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ma sarà, che quando sei eccitato o giù di li...non guardi mica la televisione.
> semmai nel porno l'eccitazione che ti manca la stai cercando.
> 
> Ti concentri sui tuoi centimetri... guardando quelli degli altri???
> strana cosa...veramente molto strana ...stà cosa.


Ebbè, a me è capitato di essere sola, eccitata e di voler amplificare l'eccitazione davanti a un porno. Poi se mi dici che la cosa è un po' squallida e c'è di meglio ti do ragione, ma penso sia capitato a tutti. 

Poi per quanto riguarda il porno in coppia... ripeto, col mio ex marito si faceva spesso. Adesso proprio non mi viene nemmeno in mente... e le rarissime volte che è capitato io mi sono pure smontata, l'ho già scritto. In questo momento non ho bisogno di qualcosa che solleciti la mia fantasia, perché quando il sesso e il coinvolgimento emotivo coincidono, non c'è niente di più esaltante e intenso, sei in paradiso!
Ma non è sempre così nella vita di coppia. Ci sono tante fasi. Ti saprò dire tra qualche anno


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non ho mai visto un film porno in vita mia! :singleeye:
> Con mio marito stiamo pianificando di vedere un film erotico insieme... *la scelta si è ridotta tra due*...



siete dubbiosi su quale sia la trama migliore??


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo scorso anno io e mia moglie siamo stati in un centro benessere all'estero,dove si entra solo coperti da un telo che danno loro.Non si fanno solo le saune nudi,ma pure l'idromassaggio,la vasca e'grande ci si sta in sette.Passati i primi minuti,ci siamo scordati di essere nudi.Non ho fatto una piega,neanche facendo la doccia,a pochi centimetri avevo due favolose bionde,ovviamente nude.



ti sei messo nudo in una vasca con altre 6 persone??
ma da sobrio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti sei messo nudo in una vasca con altre 6 persone??
> ma da sobrio?:mrgreen:


ma con chi credi di parlare? Guarda che Lothar è uno al di sopra delle comuni convenzioni... mica un provincialotto che si fa condizionare...
E poi ... diciamolo... faceva la sua porca figura


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma con chi credi di parlare? Guarda che Lothar è uno al di sopra delle comuni convenzioni... mica un provincialotto che si fa condizionare...
> E poi ... diciamolo... *faceva la sua porca figura*



oddio c'eri anche tu!

:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio c'eri anche tu!
> 
> :rotfl:


shhhh, che se lo sa Brunetta mi prende d'acido...


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> shhhh, che se lo sa Brunetta mi prende d'acido...



hai ragione...
ma per curiosità, quanti uomini c'erano? 
cioè, è mai possibile che il micione si metta a mollo ignudo con altri uomini ignudi pure loro??:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai ragione...
> ma per curiosità, quanti uomini c'erano?
> cioè, è mai possibile che il micione si metta a mollo ignudo con altri uomini ignudi pure loro??:singleeye:


Free all'estero sauna etc,si fanno solo nudi,il costume e'proibito per motivi ovvi,solo in Italia esiste.
Comunque eravamo 2 uomini,mia moglie, e 4 donne.Tutti ovviamente nudi.
Un'altra volta eravamo con coppia di italiani,lei benche'fosse d'obbligo, che nei percorsi comuni servisse il telo,girava nuda.
Non ho avuto alcun pensiero,ne turbamento.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Free all'estero sauna etc,si fanno solo nudi,*il costume e'proibito per motivi ovvi*,solo in Italia esiste.
> Comunque eravamo 2 uomini,mia moglie, e 4 donne.Tutti ovviamente nudi.
> Un'altra volta eravamo con coppia di italiani,lei benche'fosse d'obbligo, che nei percorsi comuni servisse il telo,girava nuda.
> Non ho avuto alcun pensiero,ne turbamento.


Scusa Gattone, lo so che sono tardo, ma mi illustreresti questo motivi così ovvi?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Gattone, lo so che sono tardo, ma mi illustreresti questo motivi così ovvi?


Meno male che l'hai chiesto prima tu. Io so per certo di essere tarda


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sembra sia pericoloso per la salute

In realtà pure in molti centri benessere italiani ormai in sauna, pure se mista maschi e femmine, bisogna entrare nudi, senza costume.

A un convegno, ci hanno messo in uno di questi hotel con centro benessere.
Mi sono affacciata timidamente nella sauna, con il mio bel accappatoione di pugna ben stretto addosso.
Non ce l'ho fatta...

Con estranei sì.
Con amici sì.
Ma con colleghi, ho cominciato a correre verso la mia stanza come un coniglio...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che l'hai chiesto prima tu. Io so per certo di essere tarda


avete ragione....il costume non e'progettato per temperature di 80 gradi.in questo caso le fibre si bruciano esalando,sostanze cancerogene.
All'estero,dove non esiste il bigottismo,si entra solo senza costume.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avete ragione....*il costume non e'progettato per temperature di 80 gradi.*in questo caso le fibre si bruciano esalando,sostanze cancerogene.
> All'estero,dove non esiste il bigottismo,si entra solo senza costume.



In realtà neppure io... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sembra sia pericoloso per la salute
> 
> In realtà pure in molti centri benessere italiani ormai in sauna, pure se mista maschi e femmine, bisogna entrare nudi, senza costume.
> 
> ...





lothar57 ha detto:


> avete ragione....il costume non e'progettato per temperature di 80 gradi.in questo caso le fibre si bruciano esalando,sostanze cancerogene.
> All'estero,dove non esiste il bigottismo,si entra solo senza costume.


Ah ok.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avete ragione....il costume non e'progettato per temperature di 80 gradi.in questo caso le fibre si bruciano esalando,sostanze cancerogene.
> All'estero,dove non esiste il bigottismo,si entra solo senza costume.



Grazie per la spiegazione.Non ne avevo idea


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

non lo sapevo. ma ad ottanta gradi penso che mi appaia sant'anna


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> siete dubbiosi su quale sia la trama migliore??


Beh, in un certo senso sì. Sono tutti e due tratti da autobiografie di due scrittrici famose. Ci sono scene erotiche, ma sono storie: ci sono personaggi e risvolti psicologici... anche se non ne ho mai visti, credo che nei film porno queste cose non ci sono...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Free all'estero sauna etc,si fanno solo nudi,il costume e'proibito per motivi ovvi,solo in Italia esiste.
> Comunque eravamo 2 uomini,mia moglie, e 4 donne.Tutti ovviamente nudi.
> Un'altra volta eravamo con coppia di italiani,lei benche'fosse d'obbligo, che nei percorsi comuni servisse il telo,girava nuda.
> *Non ho avuto alcun pensiero,ne turbamento*.


Un asceta. Un monaco tibetano. Il predominio della mente sul corpo, ferrea disciplina, controllo.  Ah... Lothar, non ti svelare troppo che non le tengo a bada poi...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo sapevo. ma ad ottanta gradi penso che mi appaia sant'anna


io sono stato qualche minuto a 110 gradi,volevo solo provare..uscito sono andato nella stanza del ghiaccio..-7 mi pare.sempre nudo.bellissima sensazione,dovresti provare.


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

a parte che non mi sembra una spiegazione valida anche per l'idromassaggio, comunque io la sauna la facevo col costume bagnato e non mi è mai successo nulla
nemmeno alle altre che invece entravano asciutte (io non riuscivo)


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono stato qualche minuto a 110 gradi,volevo solo provare..uscito sono andato nella stanza del ghiaccio..-7 mi pare.sempre nudo.bellissima sensazione,dovresti provare.


non vorrei smummificarmi:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che non mi sembra una spiegazione valida anche per l'idromassaggio, comunque io la sauna la facevo col costume bagnato e non mi è mai successo nulla
> nemmeno alle altre che invece entravano asciutte (io non riuscivo)


infatti idromassaggio non so perche'nudi.ma la regola e'quella.fidati...farla con il costume  e''molto dannoso.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono stato qualche minuto a 110 gradi,volevo solo provare..uscito sono andato nella stanza del ghiaccio..-7 mi pare.sempre nudo.bellissima sensazione,dovresti provare.


Amico del giaguaro
l'importante è non essere messi a 90 no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *infatti idromassaggio non so perche'nud*i.ma la regola e'quella.fidati...farla con il costume  e''molto dannoso.



per curiosare meglio tra una bolla e l'altra!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> per curiosare meglio tra una bolla e l'altra!


io non lo facevo ma altro uomo eccome..sai per entrare c'e'una scala,e il porcon si era messo di fronte,le squadrava tutte,compreso la moglie...comica invece coppia di fidanzatini ventenni,lei si vergognava...a momenti entrava in acqua con il telo...be'una volta dentro non arriva un gigante,che a bordo vasca si leva il telo proprio davanti a lei e mia moglie???ahahahhhh..la ragazzina si e'sconvolta.....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non lo facevo ma altro uomo eccome..sai per entrare c'e'una scala,e il porcon si era messo di fronte,le squadrava tutte,compreso la moglie...comica invece coppia di fidanzatini ventenni,lei si vergognava...a momenti entrava in acqua con il telo...be'una volta dentro non arriva un gigante,che a bordo vasca si leva il telo proprio davanti a lei e mia moglie???ahahahhhh..la ragazzina si e'sconvolta.....


Sei certo dell'età che dichiari di avere? A volte sembri di 7 anni.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certo dell'età che dichiari di avere? A volte sembri di 7 anni.




Ma lo sai che hai postato un post identico a quello che mi scrisse Persa?
Solo che a me ne dava 13 di anni...

Più Persa di così non si puòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

ma secondo voi come caspita si fa ad essere di facili costumi senza il costume?


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ebbè, a me è capitato di essere sola, eccitata e di voler amplificare l'eccitazione davanti a un porno. Poi se mi dici che la cosa è un po' squallida e c'è di meglio ti do ragione, ma penso sia capitato a tutti.
> 
> Poi per quanto riguarda il porno in coppia... ripeto, col mio ex marito si faceva spesso. Adesso proprio non mi viene nemmeno in mente... e le rarissime volte che è capitato io mi sono pure smontata, l'ho già scritto. In questo momento non ho bisogno di qualcosa che solleciti la mia fantasia, perché quando il sesso e il coinvolgimento emotivo coincidono, non c'è niente di più esaltante e intenso, sei in paradiso!
> Ma non è sempre così nella vita di coppia. Ci sono tante fasi. Ti saprò dire tra qualche anno


ah... io avevo qualche videocassetta (che ti dice già che è passato un bel po' di tempo ). poi ho conosciuto matteo e ha attaccato con questa storia delle squallore :mrgreen: e io: sì, sì, squallidissimi... anzi bleah che schifo... così quando si è trasferito a casa mia me ne sono dovuto sbarazzare :blank: direi la sera prima che arrivasse, giustappunto :mrgreen:

poi gliel'ho anche detto, ma in effetti mai più guardato niente di porno, da allora.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo voi come caspita si fa ad essere di facili costumi senza il costume?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che hai postato un post identico a quello che mi scrisse Persa?
> Solo che a me ne dava 13 di anni...
> 
> Più Persa di così non si puòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti amico non capisco..ho solo descritto un fatto accaduto.
Ma sai come e'no????maestra mai goduta.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti amico non capisco..ho solo descritto un fatto accaduto.
> Ma sai come e'no????maestra mai goduta.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hai descritto quello che hai osservato. Sei certo che tutti avrebbero osservato le stesse cose?
Quello che cerca cose diverse per godere sei tu.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti amico non capisco..ho solo descritto un fatto accaduto.
> Ma sai come e'no????maestra mai goduta.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


cosa intendi per maigoduta?
 è interessante e innovativo questo punto di vista; più orgasmi, maggiore intelligenza, tolleranza  e acume?


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa intendi per maigoduta?
> è interessante e innovativo questo punto di vista; più orgasmi, maggiore intelligenza, tolleranza  e acume?



l'orgasmo accresce l'intelligenza?? avrei potuto cavalcare l'onda quando matt studiava per i concorsi :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai descritto quello che hai osservato. Sei certo che tutti avrebbero osservato le stesse cose?
> Quello che cerca cose diverse per godere sei tu.


diverse no pero'...non esageriamo..non sono cosi'moderno..


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

sei un sempregoduto o un qualchevoltagoduto o un frequentementegoduto





passante ha detto:


> l'orgasmo accresce l'intelligenza?? avrei potuto cavalcare l'onda quando matt studiava per i concorsi :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei un sempregoduto o un qualchevoltagoduto o un frequentementegoduto


mah. farò un Q.I. per capire se la frequenza è adeguata :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa intendi per maigoduta?
> è interessante e innovativo questo punto di vista; più orgasmi, maggiore intelligenza, tolleranza  e acume?


raccattare in chat e andare nei motel, o meglio ancora in macchina, è l'imprescindibile caratteristica del goduto.
se tu hai un marito/moglie/fidanzato/fidanzata e ci vai a letto, anche con la frequenza di un bonobo, sei una maestrina/maestrino sfigato mai goduto.


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> raccattare in chat e andare nei motel, o meglio ancora in macchina, è l'imprescindibile caratteristica del goduto.
> se tu hai un marito/moglie/fidanzato/fidanzata e ci vai a letto, anche con la frequenza di un bonobo, sei una maestrina/maestrino sfigato mai goduto.


E soprattutto non hai le palle. Perchè tradire non è per tutti, bisogna essere spietati!


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ah... io avevo qualche videocassetta (che ti dice già che è passato un bel po' di tempo ). poi ho conosciuto matteo e ha attaccato con questa storia delle squallore :mrgreen: e io: sì, sì, squallidissimi... anzi bleah che schifo... così quando si è trasferito a casa mia me ne sono dovuto sbarazzare :blank: direi la sera prima che arrivasse, giustappunto :mrgreen:
> 
> poi gliel'ho anche detto, ma in effetti mai più guardato niente di porno, da allora.


Finirò così anch'io!
Ora come ora ho una media di un filmato di 10 minuti ogni 3/4 mesi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei smummificarmi:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## nate (8 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.


 Io non tradisco perchè se voglio farmi i fatti miei sto da solo. Ho rifiutato parecchie volte quando ero fidanzato,facendo il bagnino e il dj le occasioni erano all'ordine del giorno,dicevo no,ma non era una rinuncia,se voleco scopare lo facevo con la mia ragazza ,conoscendola bene  si stava  aletto da paura


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti
> credo che una persona innamorata non prenda nemmeno in considerazione la possibilità di stare con altri


credo tutto il contrario.
Ciao Gas


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> E soprattutto non hai le palle. Perchè tradire non è per tutti, *bisogna essere spietati!*


Minchia. Addirittura?


----------



## danielacala (24 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> A me no, non capita di dover ricorrere alla ragione; è proprio il sistema di motivazione che è diverso.
> Quand'ero da sola mi percepivo in un modo, cioè ero Leda, punto. Leda da sola può anche pensare: "Perchè no?"
> Quando amo qualcuno profondamente (come ora) io non sono solo Leda: sono un 'noi di Leda'. E nel 'noi' mi piace che ci siamo solo noi, quindi io per prima non ci farei nè ci faccio entrare proprio nessuno. L'altro è sempre con me, anche quando non c'è. Dal di fuori si vede solo Leda, ma non è così
> Nessuna rinuncia, quindi, anzi; la gioia di proteggere qualcosa di infinitamente prezioso, anche tenendo fuori gli intrusi.


x me è stato cosi'..e lo è anke ora che  sn cornuta e confusa....per la prima volta in vita mia non ho
fatto le corna x ripicca..sn ancora felele a Noi 2


----------



## Hellseven (24 Ottobre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> x me è stato cosi'..e lo è anke ora che  sn cornuta e confusa....*per la prima volta in vita mia non ho
> fatto le corna x ripicca*..sn ancora felele a Noi 2


E questo ti fa onore.
Nulla di più squaliido e infantile.
Le cose si fanno, se si devono fare, con libertà e non per reazione - di ugual livello - ad un comportamento negativo altrui.
Ciao


----------



## emme76 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ammettendo che la fedeltà sia una scelta di vita chiedo a tutti voi, uomini e donne, ma soprattutto agli uomini (e non mi tacciate di maschilismo!) se vi capita spesso di dover ricorrere alla ragione per frenare gli impulsi che vi farebbero cogliere un'occasione al volo, così da farvi poi dire: "ok, anche questa volta ce l'ho fatta a tirarmi indietro...".
> Quindi: fedeltà vista come rinuncia.



sì è successo


----------



## Tebe (28 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa intendi per maigoduta?
> è interessante e innovativo questo punto di vista; più orgasmi, maggiore intelligenza, tolleranza  e acume?





tesla ha detto:


> raccattare in chat e andare nei motel, o meglio ancora in macchina, è l'imprescindibile caratteristica del goduto.
> se tu hai un marito/moglie/fidanzato/fidanzata e ci vai a letto, anche con la frequenza di un bonobo, sei una maestrina/maestrino sfigato mai goduto.





Sole ha detto:


> E soprattutto non hai le palle. Perchè tradire non è per tutti, bisogna essere spietati!



ho riletto in sequenza.

e...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (28 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho riletto in sequenza.
> 
> e...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sembrava strano che non avessi apprezzato l'ironia


----------



## Tebe (28 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembrava strano che non avessi apprezzato l'ironia


cazzo con lo smartphone non riesco sempre a leggere tutto.
Ma c'era qualcosa che mi suonava strano e allora sono venuta a rileggere.
e...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## andrea53 (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Io sì, ma non sempre.*

Ho rinunciato qualche volta. Ma sinceramente, qualche altra volta no... Sicuramente il bisogno di autostima del maschio spinge forte sul tasto delle sue infedeltà. Trovarsi oggetto delle attenzioni femminili è gratificante e (quando gli anni passano) rassicurante. Con mia moglie ho però condiviso un progetto, una vita, una casa, una figlia. Ecco, a questo sono sempre stato fedele, e lo sono ancora anche se lei non è più con me.


----------



## devastata (30 Ottobre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ho rinunciato qualche volta. Ma sinceramente, qualche altra volta no... Sicuramente il bisogno di autostima del maschio spinge forte sul tasto delle sue infedeltà. Trovarsi oggetto delle attenzioni femminili è gratificante e (quando gli anni passano) rassicurante. Con mia moglie ho però condiviso un progetto, una vita, una casa, una figlia. Ecco, a questo sono sempre stato fedele, e lo sono ancora anche se lei non è più con me.


Triste leggere che quasi sempre gli uomini cedono alle lusinghe pur pensando 'tengo famiglia'.

Vi siete lasciati perche' infedeli?

Forse ne avevi parlato ma non ricordo 'eta''.


----------



## zanna (30 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Triste leggere che quasi sempre gli uomini cedono alle lusinghe pur pensando 'tengo famiglia'.*
> 
> Vi siete lasciati perche' infedeli?
> 
> Forse ne avevi parlato ma non ricordo 'eta''.


Vale purtroppo anche per le donne ....


----------



## devastata (30 Ottobre 2013)

Le giovani generazioni saranno alla pari. Oggi la maggior parte delle donne quando tradisce lascia.
Questo per le mie conoscenze.
Gli uomini fanno i porci poi i pentiti.


----------



## zanna (30 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Le giovani generazioni saranno alla pari. *Oggi la maggior parte delle donne quando tradisce lascia*.
> Questo per le mie conoscenze.
> Gli uomini fanno i porci poi i pentiti.


Non sono mica convinto ... magari per le tue conoscenze può essere per carità!
Ma se ciò fosse da cosa è dovuta questa "apertura di orizzonti" ... cioè gli uomini fanno i porci poi si pentono e le donne fanno le porcie e poi lasciano?? Mi suona strano .... molto strano .... anzi pensandoci meglio mica tanto strano alcune donne (così non facciamo torto a nessuno) conoscono bene come fare disfare e non pagare mai per quelli che possiamo chiamare "errori"

:embolo:
oggi sono un pelo più incazzato del solito .... sorry


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Le giovani generazioni saranno alla pari. Oggi la maggior parte delle donne quando tradisce lascia.
> *Questo per le mie conoscenze*.
> Gli uomini fanno i porci poi i pentiti.


Per le mie no.


----------



## andrea53 (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Triste, è vero.*



devastata ha detto:


> Triste leggere che quasi sempre gli uomini cedono alle lusinghe pur pensando 'tengo famiglia'.
> 
> Vi siete lasciati perche' infedeli?
> 
> Forse ne avevi parlato ma non ricordo 'eta''.


Ma non si legge qui che spesso le donne a volte cedono perché "trascurate" dai loro compagni? Succede anche agli uomini, scopristi desiderati e anche loro, a volte, possono trovarsi nella stessa situazione.
Non è bello, ma succede, non ci piace ma è così. E succede ai vivi...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Le giovani generazioni saranno alla pari. Oggi la maggior parte delle donne quando tradisce lascia.
> Questo per le mie conoscenze.
> Gli uomini fanno i porci poi i pentiti.



Zitta non parlare così...
Che poi tutti sanno che sono Lucio Augelli
Capo della loggia tettonica P4
Prima porci poi pentiti.

Tu parli troppo...

Chetati.

Orsùcantiamo
Invece che benedetta fedeltà
cantiamo in coro
maledetta primavera....

La sai l'ultima?
Dai conte lasseme in pace
te prego conte...
Lui è un mussulman
te taja la testa

E io a lei
Impossibile tuo marito non mi farà nulla

E infatti
Eccomi imperterrito
Tu uomo musulmano
non mi puoi toccare con un dito
perchè io sono un maiale....


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ma non si legge qui che spesso le donne a volte cedono perché "trascurate" dai loro compagni? Succede anche agli uomini, scopristi desiderati e anche loro, a volte, possono trovarsi nella stessa situazione.
> Non è bello, ma succede, non ci piace ma è così. E succede ai vivi...



Allora W le corna, prese e fatte. Allegria. Fossi cosi facile manco aprivano il forum.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ma non si legge qui che spesso le donne a volte cedono perché "trascurate" dai loro compagni? Succede anche agli uomini, scopristi desiderati e anche loro, a volte, possono trovarsi nella stessa situazione.
> Non è bello, ma succede, non ci piace ma è così. E succede ai vivi...



Sono leggende metropolitane....


----------



## andrea53 (1 Novembre 2013)

*esatto!*

:up::up::up:





lunaiena ha detto:


> Sono leggende metropolitane....


----------



## andrea53 (1 Novembre 2013)

*Il forum*



disincantata ha detto:


> Allora W le corna, prese e fatte. Allegria. Fossi cosi facile manco aprivano il forum.


non esisterebbe neppure, se non succedesse mai. Purtroppo.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

Bel 3d, ma leggendolo tutto ci sono certi post che davvero non si possono leggere!! :unhappy: povera Italia.... Quanta confusione e quanta ipocrisia....

Ad ogni modo ritornando al 3d io condivido il pensiero di Gas e Leda


----------



## andrea53 (1 Novembre 2013)

*Giusto.*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Bel 3d, ma leggendolo tutto ci sono certi post che davvero non si possono leggere!! :unhappy: povera Italia.... Quanta confusione e quanta ipocrisia....
> 
> Ad ogni modo ritornando al 3d io condivido il pensiero di Gas e Leda


Quando si è innamorati di qualcuno/a il tradimento non è un'opzione, certo. C'è qualcosa (secondo me) che però rende il maschio più permeabile alla tentazione, insomma come un bambino davanti alla nutella... Modelli, retaggi, non saprei. Qualcosa che chiama in ballo il suo amor proprio e l'autostima di cui vedo si parla anche in altri ambiti. E' qui che casca l'asino (maschio) che molte volte ambisce ad aggiungere una o più tacche al suo palmares, in barba ai sentimenti e al rispetto che dovrebbe al proprio partner. E' che forse le donne hanno una testa migliore. Questo mi viene da pensare.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> non esisterebbe neppure, se non succedesse mai. Purtroppo.



Questa e' fantascienza visto come la pensano in molti.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Quando si è innamorati di qualcuno/a il tradimento non è un'opzione, certo. C'è qualcosa (secondo me) che però rende il maschio più permeabile alla tentazione, insomma come un bambino davanti alla nutella... Modelli, retaggi, non saprei. Qualcosa che chiama in ballo il suo amor proprio e l'autostima di cui vedo si parla anche in altri ambiti. E' qui che casca l'asino (maschio) che molte volte ambisce ad aggiungere una o più tacche al suo palmares, in barba ai sentimenti e al rispetto che dovrebbe al proprio partner. E' che forse le donne hanno una testa migliore. Questo mi viene da pensare.


questo però mi permetto di dire che non vale per tutte le generazioni!! Io ad esempio tra i miei amici conosco 20-30enni maschi con una grande testa e invece ad esempio amiche mie che non hanno tradito non ne conosco... A parte me... E infatti a volte c'è incomprensione... Forse oggi per le nuove generazioni c'è una rivalsa del sesso opposto! Io ho conosciuto uomini che non gli interessava per nulla avere una nottata in più...ma volevano Lei,solo la loro donna!! E sn degli uomini stupendi! 
Un tempo avevate delle altre convinzioni culturali...oggi per fortuna nn è così!!dipende in che paese estero vai gia sono le donne le prime a "cacciarti" e l'uomo assume il ruolo della donna di secoli fa... Quindi nn generalizzerei... 

molti dicono che l'uomo è portato a tradire e fatti mi dimostrano il contrario....il mio ragazzo ha avuto molte conoscenze femminile e pensò che le donne sn tutte per tradirti ce l'hanno nel sangue...ma poi fu smentito da me e molte altre... 
Generalizzare sui due sessi lo trovo inutile! forse a dispetto delle due generazioni! In cui i maschi della vostra generazione non hanno nulla a cui vedere con quelli di oggi! 
Anche a livello sociale,per chi oggi ha 50/60 anni il corpo femminile un tempo era una scoperta... Socialmente parlando...C'3erano le case chiuse ma la società non donava piu di tanto... I ragazzi di oggi sn nati gia con tutto ciò per cui un ragazzo di un tempo doveva lottare...

E così per le donne...un tempo arrivavano a letto col compagno e non sapevano che era... Oggi questo non accade più!!
Se fosse per mia esperienza ti direi k sono le donne quelle che più tradiscono ma brave a nascondersi...ma siccome non mi piace generalizzare per me sono uguali 

Cmq il dissenso del mio.post precedente non era per questo discorso ma per discorsi addietro...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ...E' che forse le donne hanno una testa migliore. Questo mi viene da pensare.


certo hanno una testa migliore nel nascondere le corna indubbiamente!!  conosco mariti cornuti e disposti a metter la mano sul fuoco sulla propria partner


----------



## andrea53 (1 Novembre 2013)

*il mondo cambia...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW58x_V1rWQ


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW58x_V1rWQ


:up::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> non esisterebbe neppure, se non succedesse mai. Purtroppo.


Andrea
mio nonno diceva sempre
che non sono mai esistite

Ai suoi tempi
dicevi alla moglie
vado al bar a giocare le carte

ecco appunto...


----------



## andrea53 (2 Novembre 2013)

*hahaha!!!*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Andrea
> mio nonno diceva sempre
> che non sono mai esistite
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------

